# ابني بيتك - كارثة جديدة لاسكان المستضعفين في مصر



## خالد صلاح (18 سبتمبر 2009)

المشروع هو نتاج احدي سياسات الاسكان الجديدة لوزارة الاسكان في مصر .. خطوطه العريضة هو توفير قطعه ارض بمساحة حوالي 150 م2 لاقامة مبني مكون من 3 وحدات عليه كل وحدة بصافي مساحة حوالي 64م2 .. الاراضي تقع بالمدن الجديدة ما عدا الثاهرة الجديدة التي اصبخت حكرا علي الكبار دون باقي فئات الشعب ..
يساهدف المشروع بالاساس الطبقة المتوسطة من الشعب المصري اي الشباب بين 25-35 سنة ..وهذا مبرر ان الاراضي تقع بمناطق تصلها المرافق خلال 5 سنوات اي ان الملاك ستكون اعمارهم بين بين 30-40 عام اي رب اسرة لديه اثنان من الابناء احدهم في حدود العاشرة من عمره .

قد يبدو الوصف العام للمشروع مبشرا .. الا انه في رأيي كارثة ستحل بالاقتصاد الخاص بطبقة متوسطي الدخل بالمجتمع المصري .. اضافة الي كارثة بيئية وسكانية ..والاساس كارثة هندسية ..
بنيت رايي فيما سبق علي ما يلي ..

1- استهدف المشروع في الاساس الطبقة المتوسطة والشريحة العمرية التي اشرنا اليها ..وكل المصريين يعلمون ان هذه الشريحة لا تتعدي مدخراتها المائة الف جنيه بحد اقصي عند عمر الخمسة والثلاثون .. وبشرح بسيط .. شاب من اسرة متوسطة تخرج من كلية جامعيه ويعمل في وظيفة جيدة ( وهي ظروف لا تتحقق للكثيرين في مصر ) يعمل منذ ان تخرج في سن الرابعه والعشرين اي لمدة 9 سنوات استطاع خلال هذه المدة توفير حوالي 1000جنيه شهريا من مرتبه .. كم يكون مرتب هذا الشاب لكي يوفر من ذلك المبلغ؟؟ لا يقل عن 2500 جنيه شهريا مفترضين انه استطاع ان يوفر ايضا لزواجه وانه يملك سيارة خلال هذه العشر سنوات لانه سيسكن في مدينة جديدة ليس بها مواصلات .. ما سبق يؤكد صعوبة ذلك الا اننا يمكن القبول بهذه الحسابات باعتبار مساعده من الاهل ..

من الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة للمشروع ( وهي معده من وزارة الاسكان وملزمة لمشتري الارض .) تكلفة المشروع لا تقل باي حال عن 225 الف جنيه مصري .. بخلاف التشطيب طبعا والفرش ..من اين سيأتي الشاب بالفرق؟؟ 125 الف جنيه ..وحتي ببناء مرحلة اولي هي دور ارضي فقط ..تتكلف حوالي 135 الف جنيه .. الامر البديهي ..قرض من البنك او من الاهل والاصدقاء ..

هذا الشاب كان فقط في احتياج الي شقة سكنية مناسبة له كان يجب ان تسهل له فرصة الحصول عليها .. لكي يستثمر ما استطاع توفيره .(.والكلمة الشائعه عند ملاك المشروع هي " تحويشة العمر " وهي عبارة في منتهي البلاغه لان صاخبها يحتاج بالفعل الي عمر اخر فوق عمره لتعويضها .. ) هذه "التحويشة" كانت للمعظم لبدء مشروع خاص به وللاغلبية كانت امان للمشتقبل وتعليم والاولاد وضمان مفاجاءات المرض والعجز وللاخرين كانت مصدر دخل اضافي يساعد في مصروفات الحياه المصرية اليومية التي اصبحت لا تناسب الا المليونيرات ..

كل هذا تم تحويله الي كتل من الخرسانة لا عائد ولا دخل منها ..ولا تحقق وظائف لاحد ولا تنمو مع الزمن بل تقدم وتتهالك .
كم من المشروعات الصغيرة كان يمكن لهؤلاء الشباب البدء بها وكم من الوظائف كانت ستؤمن لهم ولغيرهم .. كم منها كان سينمو ليصبح كبيرا وكم منها كان سيتويع ليصبخ عملاقا .. فخرا لصاحبه ولبلده ؟؟ لمصلخة من تجميد كل هذه الاموال ودفنها تحت تراب الاساسات وبين خرسانات الاعمدة والاسقف .. 
المصريين منا ومن يعرفهم .. يعلم ان الحلم الاساسي لكل شاب مصري هو مسكن ملائم واصبح هذا هو الهدف الاساسي في مخيلة كل شاب ولا يمكن المرور للمستقبل الا من خلال بوابة الشقة .. لذلك لا انتقد تهافت الشباب علي هذا المشروع حتي وان كان سيستهلك جميع مدخراتهم ويتكهم في الدين باقي عمرهم .. الا انني انتقد بشده الذي استغل هذا الاحتياج وقام بتوجيهه الي طريق نهايته الهاوية سواء بجهل او قصد .. الم يفكر احد كم هم هولاء الشباب وكم من المبالغ بعددهم سيجمد ..وما هو مردود ذلك علي الدخل الاجمالي المصري الذي هو والحمد لله في اسوء حال ..
الكارثة الاكبر ..ماذاسيخصل هذا الشاب بعد كل هذا المجهود..شقة مساحتها 65 م2 .. غرفتين نوم 2.90 في 3.1 م وحمام لا يتسع حتي لحوض استحمام (بانيو) .. ومطبخ اعان الله من ستستخدمه ..هذا الشاب الذي يفترض ان يكون له اطفال في حدود العاشرة اولاد وبنات لا توجد لديه الا غرفة نوم واحدة للاطفال ..
اذا ماهو المطلوب لكي يعيش المصري بكرامة اذا كان مرتب الشاب 2500 جنيه شهريا ومرهون بدين بين عشر وخمسة عشرة سنة قادمة .ولا يستطيع توفير حجرة نوم اضافية للبنات .. 

هذه هي الكار ثة الاقتصادية .. الكارثة البيئية اكبر من ذلك ..
ولكي يكون كلامي علميا ودقيقا ساخذ مثالا مدينة السادس من اكتوبر ..مشروع ابني بيتك تم توطينه بالمنطقة الواقعه بين طريق الفيوم والواحات .. وهي منطقة كانت مخططة لاقامة شروعات سياحية واسكان فاخر لانها الامتداد الطبيعي لهضبة الاهرام والمنطقة السياحية للاهرامات بالجيزة ومجاورة للمتحف المصري الكبير الجاري انشاؤه .. اختيار يدل علي عدم وجود مخطط ولا مصمم وان العشوائية هي الام الاب الشرعيين للقرار في مصر ..بغض النظر عن توطين المشروع في منطقة لا يمكن تعويضها للاستثمار السياحي والافتصادي والفندقي لانها المكان الوحيد المتبقي كامتداد لهضبة الاهرام وتري الاهرام من جانب غير مشغول بالعشوائيات والاسكان .. الا نها بعيده كل البعد عن الخدمات الاساسية بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر وكان يمكن اختيار اماكن اكثر ملائمة لاسر ستكون قد انفقت كامل مدخراتها علي بناء بيتها ولا تتحمل مصاريف سيارة للاب وسيارة للام وسيارة للولاد للوصول ال مدارسهم .. خاصة في حال خلو اماكن مناسبة مثل التوسعات الشمالية لمدينة 6 اكتوبر وهي مقسمة ومرفقة وقريبة من الخدمات ..

الامر الاخر ان المخطط العام بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر صنف المنطقة الواقعه بين طريق الفيوم والواحات كمنطقة اسكان سياحي وتم التخصيص للعديد من الشركات ومنها من بدء المشروع ومن يملكون اراضي من مشروع ابني بيتك بالمنطقة الاولي والخامسة يرون باعينهم ذلك ..
الامر الهام انه نتيجة ان المنطقة كانت مخصصة لهذا النوع من الاسكان تم تصميم مرافقها الاساسية علي اساس 90 شخص علي الفدان ككثافة سكانية قصوي ..ولمن لا يعلمون ..تخيلوا كم الكثافة السكانية لمشروع لبني بيتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 340 شخص علي الفدان .

اليست هذه كارثة بيئية .. المياه المخصصة ل 90 شخص علي الفدان ستقسم علي 340 شخص علي الفدان .. الكهرباء المخصصة لاضاءة منزل ستصبح مخصصة لاضاءة 37 منزل .. الحكم لكم .

اما الكارثة الحقيقية فهي هندسية .. او فلنقل انها ضياع الهندسة ..
المشروع ممتد علي طول مصر كلها ..شمالا وجنوبا وشرقا وغربا كلما تواجد هناك فرصة لذلك .. وبالرغم من ذلك فالرسومات الهندسية ( وهي كما ذكرنا ملزمة للمالك ) بها نفس التصميم الانشائي للاساسات .. وكأن التربة لا تختلف من مكان لمكان داخل مصر .. 
لن اتحدث عن التصميم المعماري وكيف يمكن ان يناسب ابن العامرية وبرج العرب وفي نفس الوقت يناسب ابن الصعيد واسوان والنوبة .. فربما كان هناك عبقري استطاع للوصول الي تصميم معماري all size ..كما في الملابس .. لانه حتي وان كان التصميم المعماري غير مناسب فانها ستكون مضيعه لامال واحلام المصريين في مسكن ملائم ومناسب ..ولكن نحن الان بصدد ضياع الارواح وسقوط المنازل ..
بعد الاساسات .. من يراجع التصميم الانشائي للمشروع هناك علي الاقل نموذج درسته بعناية وهو غير امن انشائيا عند حالة التحميل القصوي .. un save والكلمة بالانجليزية لتوضيح مدي خطورة الموقف..

الاعمدة الانشائية الموقعه علي اللوحات المعمارية غير الموجودة باللوحات الانشائية وعند توقيع الاعمدة الصحيحة علي المعماري تصبح فتحة الباب باحدي غرف النوم اقل من 70 سنتيميتر ويستلزم ذلك تركيب حلق الباب مباشرة في العمود دون كتف مباني وتصبح عندها فتحة الباب 60 سنتيميتر .. كان الله في عون اصحابها.
ايضا بعد توقيع الاعمده الصحيحة يصبح الحمام مشكلة كبيرة في طريقه فرشه ويتسع بالكاد له .

الكارثة الاكبر من كل ما سبق هي في التنفيذ .. لقد ترك ملاك هذا المشروع وحدهم وسط غابة المقاولين .. ولانهم ( وهذا ليس عيبا فيهم ) لم تسبق لهم تجربة البناء من قبل ولا خبرة لهم ولا علم بالهندسة .. وتعاملوا مع الموضوع كما يفعلون بكل حياتهك اليومية .. البحث عن الاقل سعرا ..والمقارنة بين التكلفة دون غيرها ..
جهاز المدينة يتسلم المرحلة الاولي بعد الاعمده وردم الاساسات .. لذلك مرحلة الاساسات مجال واسع للتعديل والتغيير ..وقد قمت بزيارة مع بعض المتخصصين لموقع المشروع بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر وكانت اكبر صدمة لي رؤية منشأت خرسانية جاري العمل بها ..وايلة للسقوط .. المقاولين يفرضون علي المالك تعديل للحديد المستخدم في الخرسانات ( تخفيض في الواقع ) دون الرجوع الي متخصص ..ناهيك عن المهندسين والمكاتب الهندسية المرتزقة التي اصبحت تغطية لهولاء المقاولين لتخقيق ارباحهم ..لدرجة ان رأيت لبشة مسلحة تحت التنفيذ ( علما بان الاساسات باللوحات فواعد منفصلة ) المسافة بين حديد التسليح المستخدم بها فوق 40 سم ..والحديد بين قطاع 16 و 18 مم .. الامر لله من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## حازم العطيفى (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كلام حضرتك للأسف صحيح مائة بالمائة ... انا فعلا ارى ذلك فعلا فى مشروع ابنى بيتك ... وللأسف الحكومه لا تريد ان تتحرك لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ حازم العطيفي .. الاخ محمد اشكر مروركم الكريم


----------



## مصطفى رافع (19 سبتمبر 2009)

والله صحيح كلامكم يا اخواني 
الله يعين الي ماعنده بيت والي ما عنده بيت ماعنده وطن
وهذا مشروع جيد يحتج له فقط التطبيق


----------



## إسلام علي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

المهندس خالد صلاح
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
لولا فارق بسيط !
وهو أنه لا توجد أحد المسؤولين ليسمع كلامك !
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 سبتمبر 2009)

لمن يرغب في مزيد من التفاصيل .. ارفق الرسومات المعمارية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز خالد صلاح

بداية، أشكرك على هذا الموضوع الذي أعتبره من المواضيع الأكثر صدقا وتعاطيا مع واقع أمتنا العربية، وملامسة لأحد أكبر همومها، وهو هم البحث عن المأوى‘ الذي يحمي من برد الشتاء وحر الصيف، ويوفر السكينة والاستقرار، ويحفظ بقية من كرامة مهدورة بين أربعة جدران.

وبعد،

ما تفضلت بطرحه أخي خالد، قضية تكاد تنطبق في كل تفاصيلها مع ما يجري في أكثر من بلد عربي ، مع فارق التسمية، فلم يدّع أحدا في تلك البلاد أنه يبني للناس، و لم يدعوهم لبناء بيوتهم، بل تركهم في مهب الريح، يدارون هوانهم على الأمم الأخرى. 

أمّا ما تجود به هذه الحكومات وبعد كل عدة سنوات من القحط والجفاف، وفقدان الإحساس بوجود حفنة من البشر أضناهم البحث عن بيت كريم، فهو نموذج مفروض وعلى الجميع قبوله طوعا أو كرها، وبأسعار تتجاوز حد المنطق والمقبول والمقدور عليه، وبأسوأ أساليب التنفيذ والتشطيب.

والفارق الآخر، أن النموذج المقترح، ليس وحدة سكنية من دور أو دورين، بل هو عمارة من أربعة عشر دورا تقل قليلا في بعض المشاريع أو تزيد قليلا... يوزع على رقعة الأرض المخصصة بطريقة عشوائية وفي مختلف الاتجاهات. مع افتقار هذه المشاريع الإسكانية في غالب الأحيان للبنى التحتية والخدمات والمرافق الخدمية... لا مساجد، ولا مدارس، ولا محال تجارية ولا حدائق ولا تخطيط لمواقف السيارات... فقط شخبطة على لخبطة، تدفع الانسان لحالة من الحيرة والضياع والتوهان في البحث عن المفقود بعيدا أو البحث عن حل من خلال مبادرات فردية. ولسان حالهم يقول:" ما حك جلدك مثل ظفرك".

والفارق الأخير، أنك تستطيع في مصر انتقاد هذا التوجه، وفضح الممارسات الخاطئة علنا، وعبر كل الوسائل المتاحة. أما في غيرها فهذه المشاريع تمثل إنجازات، فمجرد ملاحظة عابرة حولها قد تودي بك إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه، لهذا يلجأ البعض إلى التلميح دون التصريح خوفا من الوقوع في مطب الرجعية والعمالة لأمريكيا والصهيونية.

هذه مقدمة، وللحديث بقية، إن كان في العمر بقية.


----------



## alaa_1986 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
د/ خالد صلاح موضوع محزن جدا والأكثر إيلاما أنه واقع مرير يستمر دون رادع ،ربما لم أكن أتصور الوضع بهذا السوء ولكن الحقائق التي تفضلت بعرضها مأساة حقيقية ... أبسط الحقوق الإنسانية لشخص كادح يعمل بكل قوته وجهده وينفق كما ذكرت كل ما يملك( وزيادة ) مسكن يحقق حد أدنى من الراحة النفسية له ويأمن على نفسه وأهله عند سكنه فيه .. في وسط بدائل لا تتوفر حتى لذوي الدخل المرتفع وليس المتوسط فقط في ظل الغلاء ومتطلبات الحياة اليومية المرتفعة .
أعاننا الله في هذا الزمان فلم يعد فيه شيء من المنطق ..


----------



## حازم العطيفى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الاء كلامك صحيح ، فالدوله لا تراعى ابسط الحقوق للمواطنين لتحقيق حياه انسانيه ولا اقول حياه مرفهه


----------



## alaanabil (25 سبتمبر 2009)

احيي سيادتكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع فعلا حيث استعرضتم وبشكل مبسط ومفهوم سياسه في ظاهرها حل لمشكله وفي باطنها كارثه موقوته 
ان ما استعرضته ما هو الا صدمه قاسيه وفاجعه وما هو صادم أكثر انه امر واقع ومستمر 
ما يجعل الفرد منا في حيره وغير قادر على استيعاب ما يجري فكيف لأفراد وصلوا الى مراكز اتخاذ القرار (مؤكد وفق خبراتهم وانجازتهم) ان لا يدركوا او يستنتجوا ما سيحدث كما استعرضتم .....
الا توجد دراسات متكامله لتلك المشاريع بكافة انواعها لثبات نجاحها من عدمه
ام انهم ادركوا ذلك وتغافلوا عنه لانهم كانو في حاجه الى ما يسكت تلك الطبقه (فغالبيتها لا تدرك ذلك ولن تدركه الا عندما تقع فيه) ام انهم كانوا في حاجه الى ما يوضح امام الرأي العام ان هناك حل وفعال ولكن حقيقته........مؤسفه
إن لم يدركوا ذلك فهي مصيبه فهذا يعني انهم ليسوا على قدر مناصبهم 
اما ان ادركوا وتغافلوا فهي مصيبه اكبر ان يكون اصحاب تلك المناصب هكذا 
واقع محزن وإليم..........
ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الزملاء الاعزاء ..اشكركم جميعا علي مشاركاتكم ..واصدقكم القول انني لم اكن اتوقع مثل هذه المداخلات الجادة ..فقد كتبت الموضوع تحت ثقل الاخساس بالذنب لانني اري خطأ واقف امامه عاجزا ان اصلح ولم اجد لي من مخرج الا ان اسجل شهادة علي هذا الزمان في مصر ..
الاخ مصطفي رافع والاخ اسلام علي ..اشكركم جزيلا علي المشاركة ..
الاخ جمال الهمالي .. مشاركتكم وضعت مزيد من الضوء واوضحت الكثير مما لم احسن تفصيله .. لكني اضع تحت ناظريكم انه ان كان متاح لنا في مصر ان نصرح وننقد ونكتب فليس من باب الديمقراطية وحرية الرأي وانما من باب ان نباح الكلاب لا يضر وان علا طالما انها لا تعض ..واعلمك اخي الكريم انه لا الم في الدنيا يوازي الم فكرة او رأي تحتبسه في صدرك الا الم ان تصرخ به في صحراء ليس هناك من يسمعك فيها .
الاخ جمال ما قرأته من سيرتكم الذاتية ومنهجيتك في حياتك من وضع ما تؤمن به اولا والمصلحة العامة فوق المصلحة الخاصة ..ونجاح ذلك بالتجربة يجعل مسيرة عملك نموذجا ..لكن للاسف لا نمتلك كلنا هذه الشجاعه ..ولا هذا الايمان في قدراتنا لذا التمس العذر .. وانتظرمنكم استكمال هذه المشاركة بفارغ الصبر عسي ان يكون هناك ضوء في نهاية النفق ..
الاخوة حازم العطيفي .. alaa_1986 شكرا جزيلا للكلام الرقيق ..والمداخلة المميزة.
ِalaanabil .. لا تدري كم اثرت في مشاركتك وزادت من شجوني تلك الاسئلة التي طرحتها والتي لا تنفك تدور في عقلي كلما نظرت حولي في كل مجال .. واكثر ما اثار اهتمامي ملاحظتك الهامة حول دور تلك الطبقة من الشعب الذين تركو انفسهم لعبه لكل من جلس علي كرسي او اعتلي منصبا .. الا يأخذ هؤلاء اي عبرة ..الن يتوقفو عن الجري كقطعان الغنم اقتداءا امن حولهم دون تفكير او منطق كلما اشار لهم الراعي بعصاه؟؟؟..
ام ان هؤلاء قد ضاقت بهم الدنيا حتي لم يصبح من اشارات الحياه الا الاندفاع والجري ولو الا حافة الهاوية .. وتساوت عندهم الاتجاهات في صحراء اللا امل فتساوت خياراتعم مع من يقود طالما ان النتيجة واحده ..
خذوا بعض الوقت يا اخوان وانظروا الي التاريخ .. ابحثوا في نهاية كل حقبة وانهيار لحضارة ما .. ستجدون هذه حالة اهلها تماما ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (6 أكتوبر 2009)

الزملاء الاعزاء ..هل لدي احدكم حل ..او طريقة للتدخل وانقاذ ما يمكن انقاذه ؟؟؟... اي اقتراحات


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*معادلة حسابية لن تتحقق بإذن الواحد الأحد*

معادلة حسابية لن تتحقق بإذن الواحد الأحد


أخي الكريم/ خالد صلاح

أكرر لك شكري وتقديري على هذا الموضوع المتميز، الذي قد تستغرب كما أشرت لك في مشاركتي السابقة، مدى مطابقته للواقع في الكثير من البلدان العربية، مع فوارق ليست بالبسيطة، منها على سبيل المثال/
أن حق النقد لهذه الممارسات غير مكفول، مع انطباق الصفة، فالمواطن أقل مرتبة من الكلاب، ولكن ليس له حق النباح. ويصنف الكلب الذي ينبح عندهم بأنه كلب ضال، حتى وإن لم يفكر لحظة في العض. وعقوبته وخيمة.

نقطة أخرى أشرت إليها أنت، ولم أعلق عليها في مشاركتي السابقة، وهي تحويل مركز مدينة القاهرة وضواحيها إلى منطقة خاصة بـ .... ، ماذا أسميهم. هناك أسماء كثيرة ولكن كلها ما زالت أكرم من صفاتهم. 

على كل حال، هذا الإجراء بدأت بعض الدول العربية في تطبيقه أيضا، وبطريقة، تشبه إلى حد كبير، ما قامت به العصابات الصهيونية، إبان احتلالها لفلسطين، يعني تهجير قصري، وإجبار السكان والقاطنين في مركز المدينة على قبول تعويض والخروج الفوري أو ......؟.

والقصة تبدأ من هذا التعويض:
مبلغ مالي، ليس لنا عليه تعليق، لأنه يفترض في الظروف العادية، أن يساعد على شراء شقة في عمارة في آخر الدنيا.
ولكن هناك إجراءات إحترازية أخرى تصاحب هذا التعويض، وهي:
1) رفع أسعار مواد البناء الأساسية( الإسمنت والياجور والبلوك والحديد).
2) إصدار قرارات بطرد العمالة الوافدة، تحت دعاوى تنظيم دخولهم وخروجهم، على أن تبقى الأمور على حالها، مما يشجع هذه العمالة على استغلال الظرف ورفع أسعار الأيدي العاملة في مجالات البناء إلى أضعاف السعر السائد، بحجة نقص العمالة. وكلما استقر الأمر يزداد السعر، بحيث يصل في النهاية إلى أسعار تعجيزية، لا قدرة للمواطن العادي وغير العادي على مجاراتها. وبالتالي يقف المواطن عاجزا عن بناء بيت، فيلجاء إلى بناء عشة من صفيح أو كرتون. وفي نهاية المطاف لن يجد إلا الأرض وسادة والسماء لحافا.
3) منع البناء خارج المخططات المعتمدة في هذه الدول، مع مراعاة عدم وجود مخططات جديدة، وتهديد كل من يقوم بالبناء خارج المخطط بهدم مسكنه دون تعويضه.
4) السماح بالبناء العشوائي، والتغاطي عن ذلك في مقابل بعض الرشاوي، التي تستنزف جزء من رصيد المواطن، لحين الانتهاء من تهجير جميع السكان داخل المخططات القديمة، إلى هذه المناطق التي تفتقر لجميع الخدمات والبنى التحتية. وبعدها سيتم تطبيق الإجراء.

والنتيجة:
1- عدم استقرار أحوال المواطنين في هذه البلاد.
2- نزع ملكية جميع العقارات داخل مخططات المدن القديمة أولا، والجديدة بعدها وبالتدريج، حتى يتم نزع ملكية كل شبر في تلك البلاد. بحيث لن يصبح في المستقبل هناك مواطن يملك شبرا واحدا من الأرض أو العقار، في هذه الدول.
3- استبدال المواطنين، بالجاليات الأجنبية، في مراكز المدن، بحجة فتح أبواب الاستثمارات الخارجية، وحق الأجانب في التملك.... يعني عودة الاحتلال الذي خرج من الأبواب، ليدخل من الشباك.

ويمكن تلخيص المسألة من خلال معادلة رياضية بسيطة:

بخس مبلغ التعويض+ ارتفاع أسعار مواد البناء الأساسية + ارتفاع أسعار الإيدي العاملة + منع البناء خارج مخططات المدن/ عدم وجود مخططات لمدن جديدة= هجرة السكان إلى المجهول/ عدم توفر وسائل المواصلات لهم/ عدم توفر مواطن شغل لهم/ عدم توفر الخدمات الرئيسية لهم/ عدم وجود رعاية صحية لهم/ عدم وجود مؤسسات تعليمية لهم.

والمحصلة----------------------- إفناء شعب، وإحلال آخر، بطريقة شيطانية/ سرقة أرض/ سرقة ثروات.

أخي خالد.... الأمر تعدى كل الحدود... الأمر ليس مجرد سوء إدارة أو سوء تصميم لمشاريع عمرانية، أو خروج عن المعايير والمواصفات في مجال البناء، أو طمع مقاول وغش مهندس معدوم الضمير، أو تغافل الرقابة الإدارية عن المخالفين من أصحاب النفوذ والمال.

وأخيرا.... أظنك أخي خالد لا زلت تستعجل الحل... والحل يكمن في توعية الناس بما يحاك لهم في الظلمات، مؤامرات اجتمع فيها شياطين الإنس بشياطين الجن، لتحقيق مآرب أخرى، بدأت معالمها تتضح كل يوم في كل مكان على وجه هذه البسيطة، وفي مختلف أوجه الحياة،وليس فقط في العمران.

وخلاصة الأمر، نرفع الدعاء للذي لا يغفل ولا ينام، والذي بيده ملكوت السماوات والأرض، أن لا يقدّر هذا الأمر، وأن يحفظ أمتنا العربية والإسلامية من كل سوء.... وأن يجعل كيد هؤلاء البغاة المستبدين في نحورهم، وأن يكفينا شرورهم. ثم علينا الأخذ بالأسباب.
​


----------



## خالد صلاح (8 أكتوبر 2009)

وصلت للنهاية اخي جمال .. لا مجال الا ان نتوجه لله ان يحمينا من قطيع الذئاب الذي اوليناه امورنا .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## خالد صلاح (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*ابني بيتك*

التصميم ....والتنفيذ


----------



## مصطفيا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

نشكرك مهندس خالد صلاح علي المعلومات القيمة جدا ولكن اود ان اقول رأيي - العشوائية سببها نحن وليس فقط الحكومة او النظام - والتوفير هو هدفنا فلا يهمنا ماذا عن المنتج بل الاهم هو كيف نفاوض لارخص مايمكن ومن ابسط المفاهيم عند أي شخص ان يذهب لمكتب هندسي ليدير له العمل ويشرف عليه حتي يكون مطابقا لاشترطات الامان والذوق العام في أي حالة من الحالات فلا نعيب علي الحكومة جهلنا.
وما يحدث دائما وعن تجارب ان يبدأ العمل بالمقاول والمهندس المشرف عليه - ثم بعد ذلك يبدا توجيهات المهندس في تعطيل المقاول للحصول علي ما تم تصميمه ورغبة المقاولين معدومي الضمير في الربح الاقصي وهم الاغلبية فتكون الحرب الضروس التي تنتهي باستكثار اتعاب الاشرف واستبدالها بشكاير اسمنت و كام طن حديد والنتيجة الاكثر ألما هي ان المنتج النهائي سييء ثم سييء والمالك يرغب في الخلاص من براثن المقاول الذي قد استفرد به تماما
اعتذر عن التعبير ولكن الجهل هو سيدنا في التصميم والتنفيذ للاعمال في الدول العربية 
كا مانتمناه من وزارة الاسكان هي المتابعة الدقيقة للاشترطات ومنع الفساد وان يكون الممثل لهؤلاء الشباب مكاتب هندسية حتي لا يساء استعمال الارض وتصبح مشوهة مثل تسعين في المائة من المشاريع والطرق في مصر لانهم لو تركوها لاصبحت من العشوائيات قريبا جدا
مع وافر التحية والشكر للجميع


----------



## مصطفيا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا ما تحدث عنه لون احمر مسيء للذوق العام
اعوذ بالله - وممكن الجار الاخر يدهن اخضر فاتح وامامه منزل أخر بالازرق لتصبح سلطة - فشوارعنا وطرقنا ومدننا سلطة


----------



## مصطفيا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

اما عن حضارتنا فقد بدأت منذ الاف السنين وانتهت - فالصراخ ليس له من يسمعه - افانت تسمع الصم - انتهت علي يد البلطجية والمجرمين والمفسدين - بل وحفنة من رجال الاعمال باعوا البلد من اولها لاخرها - وباعوا الناس لاي دوله محتاجة لعبيد ولا اقصد عمالة لانك تعامل دائما كوافد او مقيم ليس لك حقوق - اذا لم يكن لك حقوق في بلدك اتبحث عنها بالخارج واضع هنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء ... ما كنا نتخوف منه حدث بالفعل ..وهو مسلسل لن ينتهي الا بضياع ارواح كثيرة واموال اكثر ..
الصور الاولي توضح حجم الاهمال والاستهتار من المقاول والمهندس المشرف ..بل والمالك الغافل كان الله في عونه 
الصورة الاخيرة توض انهيار احد المنازل بمشروع خلال صب سقف الدور الارضي .. فاليحمد الله صاحب المبني ان المبني لم يتمالك نفسه وانهار تحت وزن السقف فقط .. بدلا ان يسقط به وبعائلته ..
لكم الله سكان هذا المشروع


----------



## مصطفيا (23 نوفمبر 2009)

يالله
غريب جدا ------ ما اراه هو مايلي
عدم ضمير
إهمال
تسيب 
استخفاف بأرواح الناس
استرخاص - فالرخيص افضل من الغالي بالتأكيد والا يبقي ضحك عليا

شكرا لاستاذ خالد صلاح


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ما يعجبني في هذا الموضوع أكثر من أي شئ آخر... هو كونه يعالج واقع مهم نادرا ما نخوض الحديث حوله في أحاديثنا عبر المنتديات المتخصصة، آلا وهو واقع تنفيذ المباني وبخاصة المشاريع الإسكانية، وأكثر خصوصية، تلك التي يتولى أمرها المواطن نفسه، فهو من يحدد طبيعة التصميم ويتفق مع المقاول ويتولى متابعة أعمال التنفيذ، بعيدا عن رقابة الدولة أو جهات الاختصاص... 

وهنا سأترك الحديث عن الجوانب التي ذكرتها في مشاركاتي السابقة بهذا الموضوع.

هذه الأخطاء القاتلة، والناتجة عن سوء التنفيذ، ضحيتها الأولى المواطن نفسه، ثم المجتمع.... ولكننا نجد القليل من المواطنين ممن لديهم الاستعداد لفهم أهمية أن يوكل أمره في موضوع بناء بيت العمر والإشراف على تنفيذ مراحله إلى المختصيين، كل في مجاله.

أي بمعنى أن يوكل هذا المواطن تصميم الخريطة المعمارية للمعماري، ثم يحولها إلى الإنشائي ليضع لها الخرائط الإنشائية، ومن تم ترحل للمهندس الكهربائي، وبعد الدخول إلى مرحلة التشطيبات يوكل أمرها للمصمم الداخلي، وتنسيق حديقته لمصمم الحدائق... وهناك بطبيعة الحال مكاتب استشارية تضم كل هذه الاختصاصات معا. مما يوفر على المواطن مشقة البحث عنهم والتنقل بينهم.

والناتج حتما سيكون بيت عمره الافتراضي ليس أقل من مائة عام. بدلا من مباني تنهار قبل أن تبلغ الفطام... والأهم أنه سيكون أقل كلفة من تلك المباني التي يغرق المواطن فيها في مصاريف أثناء التنفيذ تتجاوز حد المنطق، وأتعاب كل أولئك المختصين.

موضوع حيوي، أرجو من الجميع المشاركة فيه، لربما نصل لبعض الأفكار التي نكوّن منها خلاصة تقنن سير أعمال تنفيذ المباني وتشكل حالة وعي للمواطن، من خلال تعميمها عبر المكاتب الهندسية والمنتديات، ووسائل الإعلام المختلفة.


----------



## Alinajeeb (23 نوفمبر 2009)

الحال من بغضة


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 نوفمبر 2009)

لا يمكنني التعليق .. في بلد يتخرج منها الاف المهندسين سنويا .. وسوق عمل شبه متوقف .. هذا حال اعمال البناء


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

آلا تعتقد أخي خالد أن العيب يكمن فينا كمعماريين بصفة خاصة ومهندسين بصفة عامة... آلا تعتقد أن هناك تقصير منا في التواصل مع المجتمع وتعريفه بطبيعة المهنة ودور المتخصصين، وخطورة مجازفته بتحمل أعباء التنفيذ لوحده دون وجود استشاري، يوجه الدفه نحو الطريق الصحيح ويوفر عليه مصاريف باهضة، بالإمكان توفيرها للحد الأدنى دون الإخلال بالمواصفات والجماليات.

تغيب البرامج المعمارية عن محطاتنا الأرضية والفضائية، وحتى تلك التي تقدم، فإنها تقدم بصورة فانتازية، تجعل المواطن يشعر بالخوف دون أن يجني منها فائدة... ليس هناك برامج:
إرشادية، تعرف المواطن بخطوات البناء الصحيحية.
حوارية، تعالج أهم القضايا المعمارية التي تواجه المواطن والمجتمع.*

يحتاج المعماري والمهندس، أن يتنازلا عن برجهما العاجي، ويقتربا أكثر من المواطن، وأن يتفهما حاجاته وظروفه المعيشية.

كما يحتاجا كليهما لقلب أسد ليواجها الصعاب والعقبات وأسماك القرش والأخطبوط الذين يحاولون إغراق المجتمع في حالة الفوضى والفقر والعازة.

وكما أشرت أخي العزيز خالد، فالمهندسون يتخرجون بالآلاف سنويا، ولكني أحسبهم " كأعجاز نخل خاوية"، وبالمصري" لا بيهشوا ولا بينشوا"... ليس لهم قرار.

أعتقد أننا بحاجة لمراجعة حالتنا، والتعرّف على أدوارنا ومهمتنا ورسالتنا... ولن يفهمنا الآخر إلاّ إذا أحسنا التعريف بأنفسنا.


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ العزيز جمال .. اعذرك في وجهة نظرك السابقة لانك .. لست مصريا 
يا عزيزي نحن بقايا لا قيمة لها لشعب عظيم .. ننتشي بعظمة اجدادنا فنسقط بين الاوحال اكثر واكثر .. سانقل اليك صورة مجازية لكن بالغة التعبير .. المبني الذي انهار هو في حضن هضبة الاهرام ومن موقع وقوفي للتصوير كان الهرم الاكبر يطهر في الافق من بين الاجزاء المتهدمة .. للحظة ربطت بين اجدادنا العظماء الذين حملوا لواء التعمير والبناء لاجيال عديدة وقادوا العالم وعلموه فنون العمارة .. وبين اخفادهم الين لم يعودوا قادرين ان ينوا مسكنا من طابق واحد ..
يا اخي نحن شعب علي نهاية الطريق ..لا قوانين عندنا ولا قواعد ولا اصول او اعراف .. تطن ان المعماريين في ابراج عالية وتطلب منهم ان ينزلوا منها .. ؟؟؟ انت لا تدري من هم المعماريون في مصر .. المعماريون هم المقاولون والصنايعية ..وكل من استطاع ان يمسك قلم من الملاك .. لم يكن للمعماريين ذكر ولا اسم ولا يعرفهم احد منذ حوالي عشرة سنوات .. ولولا موضة الفيلات والقصور التي اجتاحت المخروسة لما سمع عنهم احد ..
يا اخي نحن ابعد ما نكون عن البرج العاجي ولو كان انا ختي ولو برج من الخشب لما تسابق شبابنا للهروب الي الامارات والسعودية ودول الخليج ..
في مصر يقيم المالك السمسار الذي اشتري له الارض .. والمقاول الغير متعلم الذي يصب له الخرسانات .. بل وحارس العقار ( الغفير ) .. واقل هؤلاء عنده قدرا هو المعماري الذي صمم .. ماديا وادبيا ..
فماذا تطلب من المعماريين ؟؟ ومن المهندسين .
عفوا جرتني احزاني الي خارج الموضوع


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز، خالد صلاح
كما قال أخونا علي نجيب" الحال من بعضه"... وكما يقول كل عربي أن الذي حدث ويحدث في مصر هو امتداد طبيعي لحال أمتنا العربية من محيطها لخليجها. وإن كانت هناك فوارق فهي ظاهرية، وما خفي من مساوئ كان أعظم.

عندما تحدثت عن أبراج المعماريين العاجية، كان التعبير مجازيا وبعيدا عن وصف حالة المعماري بالترف والتنعم، فالمصطلح يقال لكل من لا يخرج للشارع ليستطلع حال الأمة وينبش لها عن حلول حتى ولو كانت مدفونة بين جبال الصوان.

قد يكون المعماري العربي، ساكنا في المقابر أو أكواخ الصفيح، أو حتى يبيت في العراء، فهذا الأمر لا يمنعه من مواجهة الموقف بقلب شجاع.

نعم اتفق معك وهذه هي الحقيقة، أن صنعة البناء استولى عليها من هم ليسوا بأهل لها، وأصبحت لهم اليد الطولى التي تتحكم في مقاليد هذه الصنعة، وأنا أتفق على تسميتهم بأخطبوط البناء ، الذي يمد أذرعه في جميع الإتجاهات ليحتوي كل ما له علاقة بهذه الصنعة، بدء باحتكار مواد البناء والتلاعب بأسعارها لصالحه وانتهاء بتصميم الخرائط المعمارية والخرائط التنفيذية.

وقد تستغرب أخي خالد، لو قلت لك أن من بين هذه الأخطبوتات ، معماريون، باعوا ضمائرهم للشيطان في سبيل تحقيق مكاسب سريعة، ولم يرعوا للمهنة حقها.

وقد كانت لي تجربة مؤلمة مع معماري، دخل عالم المقاولات، سلمته بيتا لقريب لي لتنفيذه- باعتباري في تلك الفترة بعيدا عن مجال الإشراف على تنفيذ المباني- ضننا مني أنني أسلمه ليد خبير جمع بين العمارة والإشراف والتنفيذ والمقاولات... ولكنه عندما استلم العمل سلمه بالباطن لمقاول آخر، ومعه تلاعب بالمبنى وارتفاعاته التي وضعتها في الحسبان أثناء تصميمي للبيت، نظرا لوقوع المدخل الرئيسي للبيت ونوافذه على الشارع مباشرة، وإضافة لإنخفاض قطعة الأرض عن مستوى الشارع الرئيسي. 

وأخبرني بعد فترة بأنه قلل من عدد درجات البيت ومنسوبه. فقلت له أنني وضعت في الاعتبار فرق مستوى منسوب قطعة الأرض على الشارع الرئيسي ، إضافة لضمان أن تأتي نوافذ البيت المطلة مباشرة على الشارع مرتفعة عن أعين المارة... فأخبرني أنه ليس هناك أي مشكلة وأنه قد أخذ في الاعتبار كل هذه الجوانب. فوافقته على ما أراد مع تأكيدي عليه بأن لا تحصل أي مشكلة بخصوص المناسيب بعد الانتهاء من المبنى. فأكد بأنه لن تكون هناك أي مشكلة على الإطلاق.

هذا الصديق أعطيته أعلى سعر للبناء في تلك الفترة وسلمته البيت بجميع مواده... وكانت النتيجة سيئة للغاية وكثرة التجاويف بالحوائط ، والبيت الآن يعاني من مشكلة إنخفاض مستواه عن الشارع الرئيسي وعن باقي المباني المجاورة، والخوف- بعد أن سكن أقاربي البيت- يلاحقني من حدوث مشكلة كبيرة عندما تصل الدولة لمرحلة ترصيف المنطقة وتعبيد طرقاتها.

المسألة أخي خالد انعدام ضمير يطال من دخلوا عالم البناء من باب المقاولات، سواء كانوا معماريين أو غير ذلك من التخصصات الهندسية او ممن ليس لهم علاقة بالمجال من قريب أو بعيد. وسواء كانوا مواطنين من نفس البلد أو من خارجها.

لهذا كان اقتراحي أن يتم عمل حلقة نقاش من داخل هذا الموضوع، تتدارس السبل الكفيلة بحل جميع الإشكاليات والتجاوزات التي تعترض صناعة البناء في عالمنا العربي، كيف يمكننا طرح حلول عملية يمكن تطبيقها على أرض الواقع.

المعماري يقبع في شرنقته أو قوقعته ( كلمة بديلة عن برجه العاجي كي لا يحدث إي التباس) يراقب من بعيد من يسحبون من تحت قدميه البساط ويسرقون منه اختصاصاته ويتطاولون على مهنته، دون أن يحرك ساكنا.

لهذا وجب علينا جميعا أن نأخذ موقفا مختلفا، وأن نخرج من قوقعتنا لنواجه جميع التحديات المتعلقة بمهنتنا، والأمر يستحق، ولا أستغرب من إحداث التغيير، فقط لو وقفنا جميعنا في خندق واحد، وناقشنا مشاكلنا بكل موضوعية.

وربما تكون أولى الخطوات، طرح مجموعة من الأفكار التي تتعلق بـ :

كيف يمكن ربط المعماري بخبرات التنفيذ والإشراف على المباني. من خلال إحداث تغيير في المنهج الدراسي، بحيث تتحول العطلات الصيفية إلى ورش عمل ميدانية ( طبعا هذه الفكرة سبقتنا إليها جامعات كثيرة، ومن بينها كلية العمارة بمالطا).

كيف يمكن للمعماري الإمساك بزمام المقاولات، دون أن يتنازل عن أخلاقيات المهنة وأصولها ( وهذا أيضا الأسلوب الذي كان شائعا في العصور الغابرة، قبل أن يأتي إلينا نظام التعليم الحديث، حيث كان المعماري يتلقى جميع العلوم وتطبيقاتها معا من خلال الممارسة الميدانية والأهم منها أخلاقيات المهنة_ عودة لتجربة الأسطوات).

ربما تكون هذه بدايات لفتح باب الحوار والنقاش أكثر في الموضوع.

وللحديث بقية... بإذن الله.


----------



## مصطفيا (25 نوفمبر 2009)

اعطيتوني احساس تام بالمرارة
دعونا نفكر في رفع ثقافة الانسان المصري للافضل
يجب شرح دور كل فرد في اي مشروع مهما كان صغيرا او كبيرا
فلو نظرنا تلك النظرة السوداء الحقيقية لن يكون هناك أمل
وانه لا ييأس من روح الله الا القوم الفاسقون
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

ممكن اشارك معكم ايها الاخوة الافاضل
انا اسكن بالشرقية وعرض علينا صديق لزوجى يعيش فى السادس من اكتوبر
ان ننتقل الى هذه المدينة وان نبيع كل ما لدينا فى بلدنا ونشترى قطعة ارض 
من مشروع ابنى بيتك ونشترى ..................................................
وجعل لنا البحر طحينة وخصوصا بعدما اخذت استشارى فى تصميم المنشات
الخرسانية الحقيقة فرحنا 
لكن خطوة كهذه لا بد من صلاة استخارة
والمفاجاة اننى بعد الاستخارة رايت احلاما مفزعة 
فقررنا الا نترك بلدنا وفتحت مكتب هندسى والحمد لله شغال 
معقول جدا والان منكم عرفت انا الله سبحانه وتعالى اراد لنا 
الخير 
فشكرا لسيادتك يا دكتور على الموضوع


----------



## خالد صلاح (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الزميل العزيز .. جمال الهمالي .. وكلمة زميل فخر لي قد اكون لا استحقه .. كعادتك تبرز من بحر الاحباط بجبل من الايجابية .. احيي فكرتك الاخيرة وارجوك دعمها والتسويق لها ..
ايجابيتك دعتني ان افكر ان يكون لهذا المشروع مكان علي الشبكة العنكبوتية يصل اليه من اراد ان يعلم من الناس ونصل نحن به لمن لا يريد .. ادعو الاخوة المهندسين الموجودين بالقاهرة ان يخصص كل منهم يوما كل اسبوعين او حتي كل شهر مجانا لمساعده مالكي اراضي المشروع سواء بالنصح او بمعاينة بالموقع او استلام اعمال من المقاول وليحتسب ذلك عند الله ..وما عند الله لا يضيع ابدا ..
قد نخلق بذلك ثقافة معمارية خاصة تكون لدي العامة احساس بدور المعماري وضرورة تواجده واهمية عمله ..
فكروا في الموضوع ..فقد تكون طوبة في حائط عظيم يحجزنا عن الهاوية


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي العزيز، خالد صلاح، والحديث لكل المشاركين في الموضوع

بداية،
أتشرف بزمالتك وزمالة كل إخواني في الإسلام والعروبة.

وبعد، 
أعتقد- من خلال مشاركتك الأخيرة- أنك فعلا خالد صلاح الذي عرفته وأعرفه... ولا أظن أن روح خالد بن الوليد الساكنة في اسمك، أو روح صلاح الدين الأيوبي الساكنة في اسم عائلتك، يمكنها أن تسكن ولو للحظة لليأس... فما يواجهنا اليوم من صعاب وتحديات، لا يمكن أبدا مقارنته بما واجهه هذان البطلان وأنتصرا عليه.

سأقوم بإذن الله بتثبيت الموضوع تفاعلا مع دعوتك الأولى.

أما دعوتك للمهندسين في مدينة القاهرة بتخصيص يومين في الاسبوع لمساعدة وتوجيه الناس المقدمين على البناء أو الغارقين في لجته، فهي والله لأروع ما سمعته، وهي خصلة من خصال المؤمن، وصدقة جارية ( علم ينتفع به).

وتشجيعا لك، ولكل من يرغب في تطبيق هذه الخطوة، أبشرك بأن تجاوب الجميع معك سيكون رائعا... فقط أحذر من الخطاب المتعالي، لأنه ينفر جميع الأطراف ويخلق حساسية. ومن خلال تجربتي الشخصية في هذا الموضوع، فقد كنت أجد صدى لدى المالك والمقاول عندما أبصّره ببعض الخطوات الضرورية التي يجب اتباعها، أو الملاحظات السلبية حول سير العملية التنفيذية.


----------



## alaanabil (28 نوفمبر 2009)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
ربما الان فقط يدرك ساكني هذا المشروع ما وقعوا فيه
او ربما يعتبروها حادثه فرديه واهمال من مقاول ومهندس ولن تتكرر حتي يغضوا النظر عن ما وقعوا فيه ويخففوا من حدته.........وكثيرا منهم سيفعل ذلك حتى لا يشعر بفداحة ما وقع فيه
لكم الله....


----------



## ahmedmaree (6 ديسمبر 2009)

دة كدة تبقا مصر ولا حولة ولاقوة الاباللة


----------



## engyoyo (6 ديسمبر 2009)

للسف كلام حضرتك صحيح لايوجد تخطيط او اي نوع من انواع التنظيم في حكومتنا فكل مؤسسسه تعمل كما تريد دون رابط ولا يوجد محاسبه لهؤلاء الغشاشين حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## مودى هندى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى / صلاح
يا سيدى الفاضل الغرض من المشروع هو الشو الاعلامى والتسليط على برنامج سياسى محدد ولابد من تنفيذه بأى طريقة .. الا تعلم انه لاتوجد اى مرافق تم انجازها حتى تاريخه من توصيل لمصادر مياه او كهرباء او خلافه


----------



## م.م.عماد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع المهم وارجو من المسئولين تلافى هذه الاخطاء ولكن هل من مستجيب يعاملوننا


----------



## م.م.عماد (8 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياخالد ولتكن دائما خالد فى كشفك للتقصير


----------



## مودى هندى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

أضيف ايضا الى تعليقى ان المكاتب المنتشرة بارجاء الاجهزة بالمدن الجديدة وجدتها سبوبة لاشتغال الغلابة من ممتلكى قطع الاراضى .. كما ان المقاولون الصغار وجدوها فرصة للتربح السريع لانه لاتوجد بتنفيذ المشروع اى كوالتى او اتباع لاصول الصناعة بالاعمال الانشائية المتبعة بالتنفيذ .. والله الموفق


----------



## yousefrace (16 ديسمبر 2009)

thank u very much


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء ..Allaanabil .. اشكرك للمشاركة الاخيرة واتمني ان تظل هذه الحادثة فردية .. وان كنت علي يقين من ان العديد من المباني غير امن وغير صالح للسكن .
الزملاء الافاضل Ahmedmaree - engyoyo -م عماد - مودي هندي -yousefrace 
اشكركم جميعا علي المشاركة واتمني ان كان بينكم مهندسين بالقاهرة المساهمة قدر الامكان لمنع وقوع كارثة جديدة .. اتصلوا بي ان اردتم القيام بعمل لوجه الله لا غير


----------



## magdy kassim (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*موضوع شيق وجميل*



خالد صلاح قال:


> المشروع هو نتاج احدي سياسات الاسكان الجديدة لوزارة الاسكان في مصر .. خطوطه العريضة هو توفير قطعه ارض بمساحة حوالي 150 م2 لاقامة مبني مكون من 3 وحدات عليه كل وحدة بصافي مساحة حوالي 64م2 .. الاراضي تقع بالمدن الجديدة ما عدا الثاهرة الجديدة التي اصبخت حكرا علي الكبار دون باقي فئات الشعب ..
> يساهدف المشروع بالاساس الطبقة المتوسطة من الشعب المصري اي الشباب بين 25-35 سنة ..وهذا مبرر ان الاراضي تقع بمناطق تصلها المرافق خلال 5 سنوات اي ان الملاك ستكون اعمارهم بين بين 30-40 عام اي رب اسرة لديه اثنان من الابناء احدهم في حدود العاشرة من عمره .
> 
> قد يبدو الوصف العام للمشروع مبشرا .. الا انه في رأيي كارثة ستحل بالاقتصاد الخاص بطبقة متوسطي الدخل بالمجتمع المصري .. اضافة الي كارثة بيئية وسكانية ..والاساس كارثة هندسية ..
> ...


 وبالرغم من ذلك كله إلا إن هذا المشرووع يبقي حلم لكثير من الشباب والله المستعان و


----------



## بن عباس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الزميل مجدي قاسم - بن عباس شكرا لمشاركتكم .. واتمني الا يتحول خلم هؤلاء الشباب الي كابوس


----------



## السيد المصرى (9 يناير 2010)

ما تفضلت بطرحه أخي خالد، قضية تكاد تنطبق في كل تفاصيلها مع ما يجري في أكثر من بلد عربي


----------



## hassandiab (10 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك على الموضوع ده أولا بس انا عايز اعرف حاجه واحده ايه المشكله لو كانت مساحة الوحده دي 80 م2 بدلا من 64 م2 وبكده يبقى فيه 14 م 2 ينفعو غرفه للبنات مثلا بس للاسف معظم مشاريع الشباب هنا فى مصر اسمها مشاريع سياسيه وللاسف مبيفكرش فيها غير ناس مفيش عندهم أى فكر عن احتياجات الطبقه المتوسطه دا اذا كان لسه طبقه متوسطه 
أنا شايف الموضوع ده قدامى من فتره على المنتدى بس مبردش او اقول راى لانه بجد موضوع يحرق الدم ومتعرفش الناس دول بيحسبولو ازاى


----------



## ايمن عاصم (13 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
أولاً شكراً على هذا الموضوع المهم والذي يمكن أن نعيده بالكامل ولكن بحذف اسم المشروع وإضافة إسم مشروع آخر جديد ولكن بعد 5 سنوات .. فسياستنا في الاسكان هي المثل الشعبي ( خيرها في غيرها ) دون دراسة أو تخطيط ..
المشكلة ليست في المشروع .. فمشروع ابن بيتك فكرته جيدة .. وكثيراً ما كنت أحلم أن امتلك وحدة سكنية صغيرة على أرض أملكها .. لا أحد يجرح خصوصيتي ولا أجرح خصوصية جيراني ولو بالسمع أو حتى الشم ... 
ولكن طبعاً ( بعيداً عن سوء التصميم والتنفيذ ) المشكلة في سياسة تلك المشروع .. بداية من اختيار الفئة أو الشريحة السكانية المستهدفة .. والمردود القيمي للمشروع .. وتحقيق مبدأ الاستدامة كمدخل اقتصادي من الأساس ...
المشكلة الحقيقة ... أنه لا يوجد لدينا ما يسمى بــ ( إدارة العمران ) ومن المشئول عنها ومن يقوم بالبحث فيها ...
الاسر الفقيرة في الدول المفكرة أو المتحضرة ولا أقصد الغنية ... يفكورن في أفكار مشابهة ففكرة ابن بيتك موجودة في كل مكان .. ولكنها تطبق بشكل جيد ومرن .. فمثلاً لماذا لا أقوم ببناء مسكني بالحوائط الحاملة مثلاُ ولا بالطين ولا بالخشب ولا باي مادة محلية .. لماذا لا يمكنني تغيير التصميم .. لماذا أمتلك الوحدة من الأساس ؟ لماذا لا أستأجر وحدة صغيرة حتى أنجب ويكبر أطفالي ... ؟؟ لماذا أدفع كل مدخراتي .. في شراء شقة ؟؟ ويكون الحل البديل في الايجار بهدلة وذل ؟؟ لماذا لو كنت مستأجر لا أحافظ على الوحدة السكنية ( سيبها تولع ) ؟؟ ... لماذا ؟؟ لماذا ؟؟ 
أليس كل هذا يندرج تحت ما يسمى ( إدارة العمران ) ....


----------



## الابداع555 (18 يناير 2010)

اولا :-
اذا فرضنا بان العامل استطاع جمع مدخراته ستواجهه مشكله اخرى عندما يكبر وتكبر اسرته ومازال يدفع لذلك افضل له الايجار لحين ان ينصلح حاله ، ثانيا المصمم الذى وضع تلك الفكرة لماذا لم يراعى السكان ووضعهم البيئى والوظيفى وهذه اول فكرة عند التصميم ...
ثانياً :- 
كيف يسمح للمقاوليين بتحديد السيخ والخ .... اذن المهندسين قد تنازلزا عن القسم عندما تخرجوا مقابل المال واشباهه ...
لان الكارثة سوف تحدث بعد عدة سنوات انهيارات وتشققات وامال لم ترى النور ...
ثالثاً :
عن راى ان يقف المشروع فورا ونتحدث نحن كمنتدى مع الجهه الهندسية الام ووقف المشروع فورا ومالجه التصميم وجميعنا كاعضاء سنقف معهم ...


----------



## الابداع555 (18 يناير 2010)

ولكن الفكرة قد اعجبتنى ولكن تحتاج لمعالجة


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (18 يناير 2010)

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 يناير 2010)

الزميل الابداع 555 .. اشكر لك حماستك ..واتمني ان تتبني ادارة المنتدي فكرتك وتخاطب وزارة الاسكان بمجمل الاراء التي وردت في هذا الموضوع ..عل وعسي


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ خالد والاخوة الزملاء 
فعلا موضوع قوي جدا ومعادلة صعبة ولكن.................انها فرصه جميلة وجميلة جدا
الان انا شايف انها خطوة كويسه لاي شاب عايز يبدأ وارجو عدم غلق المستقبل المشرق في وجه الشباب لان ليها حل وهي ليست كارثة بل بالعكس فرصة قوية للشباب وسهل تستغل وخليني انور المكان ده علشان نشوف البساتين 

اولا : لو مفيش ابني بيتك مكنش شباب هتملكوا اراضي ويبقيوا اصحاب عقارات- ومكنتش حضرتك عملت الموضوع واحتمال كنت اتكلمت عن ازمة الشقق في مصر وهيبقي عند الشاب بيت ملك ليه ولاولاده لانهم 3 ادوار مش دور واحد

ثانيا : الارض سعرها منخفض جدا جدا مقابل اسعار الشقق مرتفعه جدا جدا ولم توضح ذلك في كلامك - حيث انها توازي ضعف القطعة بعد البناء - وهتبعد عن تحكمات المقاولين واصحاب العقارات اللي اغلبهم مش حلوين

ثالثا: ودي مهمة جدا انتا قلت مساحه الشقة 64 متر صافي .......طيب هيه اجمالي للدور 75 متر وانتا عندك 3 ادوار يبقي عندك شقة مساحتها 225 متر مربع وثلاث مستويات ودي محدش يحلم بيها ولا بعد عمره كله شغل عند خلق الله 

رابعا: المكان بيتم تعميره خلال خمس سنوات او اقل تكون فيه المواصلات والمرافق زي اي مكان بالقاهرة بالعكس الهواء انقي والخدمات متوفرة بكل قطاع

خامسا: الشاب لو الفلوس كلها مش معاه ممكن يشارك شاب اخر ويبنوا القطعة ويقسموها ولو مش عايز مشاركة يبيع دور او يأجره ويبقي وفر فلوس كتير جداا جداااااا

سادسا: ممكن الشاب يبني دور ويبيعها ودي تدخله مكسب عالي جدا لو مش عايزها ويشوف مصلحته في مكان تاني انا كنت بسأل عن اسعار القطع في منطقة 7 اللي عند المقابر لقيت بعضها وصل من 30 الف الي 75 الف جنية ارض بس ولسه المرافق بتدخلها تخيل لو بني دور ...

سابعا: الله يرضي عليك لا تيأس الشباب ... واقلع النظارة السودا دي
كن جميلا تري الوجود جميلا


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 يناير 2010)

الزميل ابن العميد ... يبدو انك لم تقرأ ما كتبت .. او انك غير نظرت للموضوع من الزاوية الضيقة المحدد لك سابقا والمخطط لك ان تنظر منها...
كلامي في الموضوع هو عن فخ يساق اليه الشباب والجزرة هي الكلام المعسول الذي تتحدث به للاسف من الزاوية الضيقة ومن النظرة السطحية المعتادة التي تري ان الامل كل الامل والغرض من خلق البشر هو ان يحصل كل منهم علي شقة .. وان كانت 225 م فالتعلق الزينات وتنصب الافراح للشاب المتميز الذي قضي حياته كلها ليحقق هذا الامل الذي هو رغبة ومطمح الامة كلها وهدف الشعوب العربية التي تنظر الي شبابها ككلاب السباق .. تموت جريا وراء صيد من البلاستيك .. لا هو اثمن ولا اغني ..
اعذرني حقيقة ..ولكن ما كتبت لم يكن بحال موجها لمن يرتدون النظارات الوردية التي تلمع وتنعكس علي سطحها الاعلانات والدعائيات .. ولم اوجههه لمن يستقي معلوماته من برامج التليفزيون .. 
عفوا سيدي انا وجهته لمن ينظرون فوق السطح وتحته ..من يقرأون ما بين السطور وما بقلب المستقبل .. من يحلمون بامة تسعي وتهدف ان تكون خير الامة وليست مالكة شقق .. من يرون في الشباب امل لاينشتاين عربي وهيمنجواي مصري وليوناردو دافنشي كويتي سقراط سعودي ....وووو 
هؤلاء من كنت احدثهم ... هؤلاء من كنت اشكو لهم هم المعرفة ومصيبة الادراك ..وهؤلاء هم الذين تجاوبوا وادركوا وردوا علي الموضوع ... لذلك ربما تجد ردك هو الوحيد المختلف ولا مثال اخر له ..كنت اتحدث الي من يثق ان امته وشعبه وقوميته افضل الامم واحسنهم ..ولمن يرون ان المستقبل لابد ان يكون لنا .. والعلي مقرنا والقمم هدفنا ..
يا سيدي ان اتحدث عن شاب سيقضي عمره في 65 متر2 ضيع فيها امل له ان يكون له مصنع ينتج ويكبر مع الايام فيخلق له المستقبل ولعدد من ابناء جيله معه ..انتج ووظائف وانتشار وتطور ..هذا ما امل به في كل شاب .. واعذرني ان لم اصفق لكل من انتهي به المطاف وحصل علي 225 م ..
انت في الغالب لست مصريا .. او ربما مصري ممن يشاهدون مصر من خلال الاعلام .. لانك تتحدث عن ان المدن الجديدة في 5 سنوات تعمر وتصلها المواصلات والمرافق .. انا اسف ..اخطأت حينما قلت انك في الغالب لست مصريا .. فالصحيح انك بالتأكيد لست مصريا ولم تزر مصر ولا حتي مرة ..
هل تعلم عن مدينة خارج القاهرة 73 كم اسمها مدينة بدر .. هل تعلم متي انشأت ؟؟ منذ اكثر من 25 عاما ..هل تعلم احد مقيم هناك ؟؟ كم عددهم ؟؟ وكم عدد السكان المقيمين الاخرين ؟؟ هل شاهدت اتوبيسا مكتوب عليه مدينة بدر ؟؟؟
هل تعلم بمدينة اسمها هليوبوليس الجديدة .. مقامة منذ 12 عاما ..لم تصلها حتي اليوم المرافق ؟؟ ولا مواصلة واحدة تذهب اليها ؟؟
هل سمعت عن مدينة الشروق ؟؟ ربما سمعت .. ما هي الخدمات المتوفرة بها ؟؟ هل بها مستشفي عام ؟؟ كم مخبز بها ؟؟ ...
ارجوك .. لا تخدع المزيد من الناس بهذا الكلام ... لا توجد خدمات باي من المدن التي ذكرتها ولا توجد وحدة اسعاف واحدة بها .. بعضها لا مراكز للشرطة بها ولا شهر عقاري حتي .. 
انت تري بنظارتك الوردية ان الشباب ممكن ان يتقاسموا مبني وحداته مساحتها 65 متر ؟؟ هل فكرت للحظة واحدة وانت مندفع للكتابة كم عدد الغرف بهذه المساحة ..كم غرفة نوم في رأيك .. لن اترك الامر لك فنظارتك الوردية قد تجعلهم خمسة .. يا سيدي غرفتين للنوم كل منها 3.2 * 3.00 م .. هل تري ان عائلة مصرية بعد نموها يمكنها ان تعيش عيشة ادمية .. مثلا اين سينام الذكور اذا كان للاب والام غرفة وللبنات الاخري .. هل تري في غرفة بالمساحة المذكورة مكان لنوم الاطفال ومكان للعب ومكان للاستذكار؟؟؟ 
هل تظن ان هذه البيئة ستنتج اطفال اسوياء واصحاء .. عباقرة يحصلون علي نوبل ؟؟
وبالرغم انني لا ارغب في خوض نقاش .. الا انني ادعوك - اذا كان وقتك يسمح - ان تزور مشروع اسكان مبارك للشباب بالتجمع الاول بمدينة القاهرة الجديدة .. شباب سكنوا وحدات 100 م دفعوا كل منهم 3000 جنيه كمقدم للوحدة و200 جنيه شهريا .. تزوجوا وانجبوا ..وبقيت لهم مدخراتاهم ليصنعوا مستقبل لهم ولابناءهم ... ادعوك الي ان تنظر الي البيئة التي يعيش فيها اولادهم .. الاصحاء الاسوياء .. الذي سيكون من بينهم مصريين يرفعون رأس وطنهم ...يقودون ولا ينقادون .. 
السكان هناك فخورون بمساكنهم والمناطق المحيطة بها ... الوحيدون في مصر الذين انشأوا جمعية منهم للحفاظ علي المشروع لانهم احسوا بقيمة ما يملكونه ..
قارن هولاء مستقبلا بسكان مشروع ابني بيتك .. وستعرف ان الفرق بيننا هو فقط مسافة الرؤيا للامام قياسا بالنظر تحت الاقدام لا غير ..
ارجوك ... لقد قضيت عمري احارب اصحاب الاراء التي تروج لها .. والبريق والامل الذي تجذب به العيون وتعمي لتهوي الاقدام الي الهاوية .. ارجوك اترك ( وهذا رجاء وليس حتي طلب )هذا الموضوع لمن هم من اصحاب النظارات السوداء مثلي علي احدنا يجد حلا .. وفي الناهية ما اعرضه هو وجهة نظري


----------



## خالد صلاح (19 يناير 2010)

تصحيح .. مدينة بدر علي بعد 37 كم من القاهرة وليس 73 كم ..


----------



## زياد سيف (21 يناير 2010)

ممكن يكون كلامك صحيح في بعضه


----------



## مهندس من الامارات (24 يناير 2010)

هموم الوطن العربي كبيرة وكثيرة 
الله المستعان


----------



## راقى اعليوة (27 يناير 2010)

اخى العزيز مشكور على الموضوع ولكن ارى بان العمل الذى يتم بهذة الطريقة مخالف للمواصفات الفنية ومالمسته فى جميع اماكن مصر هو التركيز على كسب المال وليس على الضمير الهندسى ....... 
وانا شخصيا وردتنى فكرة استثمار شقة فى مصر ولكن بينما انا موجود فى شقة مفروشة لللايجار لاحظت بانه توجد اعمال بجانب العمارة التى نسكنها وهو تنفيذ الدور الخامس للعمارة .. المفاجاة هى :
تم صب الاعمدة وكذلك السقف وكذلك بناء الطوب واعمال اللياسة متزامنة مع اعمال البلاط واعمال الكهرباء والسباكة حيث تركتها فى تشطيب اعمال الطلاء الحوائط والجدران والابواب كل هذا فى ظرف (( 15)) يوم ...
سؤالى هو : هل جميع الاعمال التى ذكرت يتم انشاؤها خلال 15يوما ؟ وما نتيجة ذلك على سكناها ؟ 

وشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed1961 (2 فبراير 2010)

راقى اعليوة قال:


> اخى العزيز مشكور على الموضوع ولكن ارى بان العمل الذى يتم بهذة الطريقة مخالف للمواصفات الفنية ومالمسته فى جميع اماكن مصر هو التركيز على كسب المال وليس على الضمير الهندسى .......
> وانا شخصيا وردتنى فكرة استثمار شقة فى مصر ولكن بينما انا موجود فى شقة مفروشة لللايجار لاحظت بانه توجد اعمال بجانب العمارة التى نسكنها وهو تنفيذ الدور الخامس للعمارة .. المفاجاة هى :
> تم صب الاعمدة وكذلك السقف وكذلك بناء الطوب واعمال اللياسة متزامنة مع اعمال البلاط واعمال الكهرباء والسباكة حيث تركتها فى تشطيب اعمال الطلاء الحوائط والجدران والابواب كل هذا فى ظرف (( 15)) يوم ...
> سؤالى هو : هل جميع الاعمال التى ذكرت يتم انشاؤها خلال 15يوما ؟ وما نتيجة ذلك على سكناها ؟
> ...


 
أنا أقولك الإجابة :
دا انجاز تاريخي 
ولكن بعد 15 يوم حتقعععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 فبراير 2010)

اجابة شافية ....... شكرا احمد


----------



## maher78 (6 فبراير 2010)

*معذرة ليست كارثة*

الى صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خير على التحليل والنقد ولكن الامر لم يصل الى الكارثة وتوضيحى 
1- بالنسبة للنموذج ومدى صلاحيته الى اسرة تنمو وتزيد فيمكن لصاحب البيت ان يقوم بعدد من الحلول
** يمكن ان يكون الدور الارضى هو المطلوب تنفيذه يكون شقة منفصلة يبدأ بها الشاب حياته وستكون معقولة حجرتين واستقبال يبدأ بها وبعد عدد من السنوات سيكون عنده عدد من الابناء ولا ادرى كم سنة وده حسب الرؤية الشخصية ولكن وليكن 7 سنوات يحتاج لان يوفر غرفة مستقلة للبنت سيكون الانتقال للمرحلة الثانية والتى يمكن ان يبع الارضى ويقوم ببناء الدور الاول والثانى كدوبلكس فى هذ الحال سيكون عند ممكن اربع غرف بالتصور التالى
***مازلنا للدور الارضى يمكن عمله منذ البداية متصل داخليا مع الدور الاول اذا كانت امكانياته تسمح وبالتالى يصبح عنده دور ارضى استقبال وغرفة ودور علوى ثلاث غرف
فهذا بالنسبة للمساحة فاصبح عنده دور اضافى يبعه وهو ما يحقق مكسب سواء الارضى او الثالث فالتعديل المعمارى متاح وكل هذا هو وقت ما يحب يبيع هيكسب ولو باع قبل مايبى دف ع الف جنيه فقط

اما بالنسبة للعمران والخدمات فمعظم الناس فى مدينة السادس من اكتوبر وفى عدد من المناطق
فمنها من هى قريب لدرجة ان ارتفع الثمن قبل البناء الى 50000 (قريبة من دريم بارك)وهذا تطور لسعر السوق ومشاهدة مميزات رآها من اشترى 
واما الابعد مثلا وهى المنطقة السادسة فهى قريبة من الحى السادس وخدماته وبجوار المنطقة الصناعية مما اتاح للملاك ان يفكروا ان يبنوا ويأجروا لمن يعمل فى المنطقة الصناعية 
واكيد الحياة مش وردى فهذا حالنا فى انحاء المعمورة 
فانا من مصر وممكن تسأل اللى دفع فلوسه فى شقق فى فيصل والوراق وعزبة الهجانة ومدى معاناته مع المالك والكهرباء وفلوسهم بتتهد امام عنيهم
فشكرا لاجهزة الدولة على ابنى بيتك ومشاكل البناء تقابل كل من يبنى فى اى مكان اكيد فى مشاكل 
لكن معذرة ليست كارثة


----------



## مها النحال (13 فبراير 2010)

الاسكان في مصر وفي كثير من الدولة العربية يعتبر كابوسا كل الشباب، لا يوجد حل اما اي شاب مصري او عربي الا اللجوء للابجار هذا طبعا ان كان متوفرا 

كان الله في عون الجميع


----------



## العوضى الشبراوى (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع يحتاج من الحكومة جهد اكبر


----------



## مودى هندى (17 فبراير 2010)

الى صاحب الموضوع :
ارجو ان تكون امينا فى عرض الموضوع
الموضوع يا اخى ليس على وجه العموم ... وانت لم تفهم مقصدى عندما كتبت تعليق لى .. وذكرت ان هذا المشروع برنامج انتخابى والناس اللى مالكة لهذه العمارات وشرعت فى اعمال البناء .. استقدمت مقاولين ليسوا على المستوى وغير مصنفين !! .. وهذا قدر استطاعتهم لانهم (( غلابة )) .. وعندهم حلم امتلاك عمارة !!
اما وقد وجدت موضوعك انحرف ناحية تعميم ان الانشاءات فى مصر لا تتم طبقا للقواعد المعمول بها هنسيا وطبقا لاصول الصناعة والمواصفات .. واغلب المكاتب الاستشارية فى مصر تعمل بالمواصفات والاكواد العالمية ..


----------



## مودى هندى (17 فبراير 2010)

استكمالا لتعليقى السابق ... كان لابد انك عندما وجدت الانحراف فى الموضوع غن هدفك .. كان يجب ان تتدخل وتوضح الصورة .. الا لو كان هذا هدفك !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (17 فبراير 2010)

مودي هندي
مداخلة لا تستحق التعليق .. بالمناسبة مودي اسم ظريف .. وهندي ايضا


----------



## علا الهادي (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع فوق رائع جزي الله الجميع كل الخير


----------



## mido272 (20 فبراير 2010)

good work


----------



## mido272 (20 فبراير 2010)

والله الناس دة عايزة تخرب البلد ومفيش مشروع بتخططلوا صح كله للمصالح الشخصية


----------



## إسلام علي (21 فبراير 2010)

أول مرة أعرف إن سقراط وليوناردو دانفشي أصبحوا مثلاً وقدوة !!
فمن يكون عمر وخالد بن الوليد وعبدالرحمن بن عوف ؟!


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 فبراير 2010)

الاح اسلام ... هل هذا هو كل ما لفت نظرك في الموضوع ؟؟؟ لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

لا إله إلا الله الحليم الكريم
لا اله إلا الله العلى العظيم
لا اله إلا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم

*اللهم إنا نسألك زيادة في الدين*
*وبركة في العمر*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*وصحة في الجسد*
*وسعة في الرزق*
*وتوبة قبل الموت*
*وشهادة عند الموت*
*ومغفرة بعد الموت*
*وعفوا عند الحساب*
*وأمانا من العذاب*
*ونصيبا من الجنة*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*وارزقنا النظر إلى وجهك الكريم*
*اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين واشفي مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين*
*اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة*
*اللهم ارزقني الموت وأنا ساجد لك يا ارحم الراحمين*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*اللهم ثبتني عند سؤال الملكين*
*اللهم اجعل قبري روضة من رياض الجنة ولا تجعله حفرة من حفر النار*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*
*اللهم أني أعوذ بك من فتن الدنيا*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*اللهم قوي إيماننا ووحد كلمتنا وانصرنا على أعدائك أعداء الدين*
*اللهم شتت شملهم واجعل الدائرة عليهم*
*اللهم انصر إخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان*
*اللهم ارحم إبائنا وأمهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيئاتهما وأدخلهم فسيح جناتك**
*وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

*الدعاء للراسل حتى تقول لك الملائكة ' ولك بالمثل '.... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*





دعاء يحول حياتك إلى جنة الجنة...
من قال مستحيل.قلت له..جرب.


----------



## saeidm18 (25 فبراير 2010)

اسئل الله الملک المنان السلام المؤمن ان یغفر للمومنین والمومنات والمسلمین والمسلمات الاحیاء منهم والاموات ...........الهم ااااامین...........


----------



## alwsh1 (2 مارس 2010)

الله يعيين اخواننا المصريين 
تقبل مروري


----------



## م\فارس (7 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم
موضوعك مهم جدا وحساس ,وخصوصا انى كنت بصدد العمل الخاص فى هذا المشروع
لم اكن اعلم كثير من خبايا هذا المشروع المفترض ان يكون عونا لشباب مصر فى ايجاد سكن 
مناسب.
فكره حصول الشاب على قطعه ارض يستطيع البناء فوقها ,ارضى و اول واجمالى الدور الواحد
64م2 تكون له (فيلا صغيره)اعتقد انها ربما تصلح .
ولكن بالنسبه لكون لوحه الاساسات واحده فى انحاء مصر فهذا امر لا نعرفه ولا نعترف به
اما بخصوص المرافق والبنيه التحتيه فلك كل حق ينبغى توفير شبكات (كهرباء و غاز وصرف
صحىو مياه شرب) كافيه لاستيعاب الاعداد المتوقعه.ولكن دعنى اهمس فى اذنك ......هل هذه 
الخدمات متوفره بشكل جيد فى الاحياء السكنيه القديمه التى يعيش فيها الناس بالفعل ومن عشرات السنين فهذا حال بلد باكملها .
ااسف على الاطاله و تقبل مرورى


----------



## مودى هندى (7 مارس 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> مودي هندي
> مداخلة لا تستحق التعليق .. بالمناسبة مودي اسم ظريف .. وهندي ايضا


 
انت ترى ان المداخلة لا تستحق التعليق !!!!! .. هذا شأنك ..اما ما هو ليس بشأنك يا استاذ ان تستظرف وتسخر من الاسماء .. فأنت لست خالدا ولا صالحا اذا !!


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مارس 2010)

عودة الي النقاش الجاد ... ايها الاخوة ..هل لدي احد حل لهذه المشكلة ؟؟؟
هل من طريقة يمكن لها مصاعده اصحاب هذا المشروع ..هل من طريقة لتحريك الجهاز المسئول للمساعده؟؟


----------



## osama0166783019 (12 مارس 2010)

هذا مشروع ليس منه أستفادة


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

كلام منطقي


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

وجميل


----------



## محمد طاهر عبده (24 مارس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الذى يتناول حقيقة مانحن فيه أتمنى من الله أن يلاقى من يصحح هذا الوضع


----------



## mohtaha (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بمجهودك الجميع


----------



## مهندس خ شلابي (25 مارس 2010)

مصيبتنا أننا هكذا تربينا وعبر هذه السلوكيات ترعرعنا , حتى الشبان المعماريين والمهندسين بمختلف التخصصات رؤياهم الغالبة ومتعتهم وفرحهم وبهجتهم يرونها في فيللا فاخرة وأشكال معمارية وإنشائية ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان ولا تتناسب وإمكانيات هؤلاء اللذين عرضت المشكلة القائمة عليهم .. لكن أن يفكر إين من شبابنا في إسكان المستضعفين بخطط ومخططات وإجراءات تسهل من الرفع من أوضاعهم ذلك ليس من الشأن سواء كانوا أفراد أو حكومات , فدائماً ما تجد التفنن في طرح ووضع العثرات بأنواعها وألوانها وليس هذا في المكان الذي ذكرت لكنه ينسحب على جل الأمكنة فذوي الدخل المحدود لهم الله ثم الله ثم الله هو حده اللطيف .. الواقع أن الموضوع إنساني يعبر عن نفس إنسانية نتمنى وندعو الله أن تتزايد وتكثر وليس ذلك على الله ببعيد ...


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 مارس 2010)

مزيد من الصور خلال زيارتي للمشروع باحد المدن الجديدة ... انهار الاساس الساند لاحد الاسوار .... نتيجة لحمل الردم عليه ..
لاحظوا الصور .. لا يوجد سيخ حديد واحد علي طول 11 م .. ولا سيخ ..
في احد الصور تفتت الخرسانة تماما حتي اصبح من الصعب تمييزها من الرمل ..
قمنا خلال الزيارة بعمل اختبار للخرسانات في بعض النماذج بالمنطفة 5س اعلي قراؤة لقوة الخريانة في 6 عينات كانت 180 كجم/ سم2 .. والغالبة كانت 160 كجم / سم2 للبلاطات والاعمدة علي وجه السواء


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 مارس 2010)

اما عن الواجهات والجمال المعماري ... ارجوكم اطلعوا علي هذا


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (28 مارس 2010)

موضوع شيق ومفيد ويحتاج لدراسات وبحث علمي مستفيض تحدد فيه عناصر الدراسة والاثار المترتبة على ذلك والوصول الى العوائق والمشاكل من جميع النواحي العمرانية والمعمارية......الخ
اشكرك على طرح الموضوع كما اتمنى ان ترى الفكره النور والظهور


----------



## انا مش مهندس (3 أبريل 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> وهذا مبرر ان الاراضي تقع بمناطق تصلها المرافق خلال 5 سنوات اي ان الملاك ستكون اعمارهم بين بين 30-40 عام اي رب اسرة لديه اثنان من الابناء احدهم في حدود العاشرة من عمره .


 
أقدم لكم نفسى 
انا احد المستفيدين من هذا المشروع 
والذى اعتبره نعمة من الله انعم بها علينا مهما كان من مساؤى فى هذا المشروع 
ولماذا ؟
لأنك تشترى متر الارض بمرافقه صرف صحى ومياه وكهرباء ب 70 جنية 
واول تعليق لى على مقالة الاخ عى جملة المرافق التى سوف تدخل بعد 5 سنين !!!
من أين جئت بهذه المعلومة اخى الكريم 
عندما ذهبت لاستلام قطعتى وجدت بلاعات الصرف امام القطعة ووجدت ماسورة مياة شرب على بعد امتار من القطعة فكيف اقبل كلامك بخصوص الخمس سنين ؟؟
هذا اول مشاركة وسوف نكمل النقاش إن شاء الله ​


----------



## عزه الشريف (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررا فعلا كلامك صح:86:بس هانعمل ايه غيركده


----------



## tamer113 (3 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## انا مش مهندس (3 أبريل 2010)

> خالد صلاح
> 
> قد يبدو الوصف العام للمشروع مبشرا .. الا انه في رأيي كارثة ستحل بالاقتصاد الخاص بطبقة متوسطي الدخل بالمجتمع المصري .. اضافة الي كارثة بيئية وسكانية ..والاساس كارثة هندسية ..
> بنيت رايي فيما سبق علي ما يلي ..


 

لا أظن ان الرئيس سوف يجعل فى برنامجه الانتخابى كارثة :82:
أما المساؤى فاتفق انه لا شئ كامل فالكمال لله وحده 
ولكن الامر لا يصل للكارثة


----------



## انا مش مهندس (3 أبريل 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> من الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة للمشروع ( وهي معده من وزارة الاسكان وملزمة لمشتري الارض .) تكلفة المشروع لا تقل باي حال عن 225 الف جنيه مصري .. بخلاف التشطيب طبعا والفرش ..من اين سيأتي الشاب بالفرق؟؟ 125 الف جنيه ..وحتي ببناء مرحلة اولي هي دور ارضي فقط ..تتكلف حوالي 135 الف جنيه .. الامر البديهي ..قرض من البنك او من الاهل والاصدقاء ..
> 
> هذا الشاب كان فقط في احتياج الي شقة سكنية مناسبة له كان يجب ان تسهل له فرصة الحصول عليها .. لكي يستثمر ما استطاع توفيره .(.والكلمة الشائعه عند ملاك المشروع هي " تحويشة العمر " وهي عبارة في منتهي البلاغه لان صاخبها يحتاج بالفعل الي عمر اخر فوق عمره لتعويضها .. ) هذه "التحويشة" كانت للمعظم لبدء مشروع خاص به وللاغلبية كانت امان للمشتقبل وتعليم والاولاد وضمان مفاجاءات المرض والعجز وللاخرين كانت مصدر دخل اضافي يساعد في مصروفات الحياه المصرية اليومية التي اصبحت لا تناسب الا المليونيرات ..


 
لا أعلم ايضا من أين مصدر هذه المعلومة ؟؟
225 الف جنية لثلاثة ادوار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والدور الارضى 125 جنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كلام اظنه غير صحيح بالمقارنه بالارقام التى فى الواقع 
الدور الارضى يتكلف بدون تشطيب داخلى حوالى 70 الف جنية
ويمكن تشطيب المنزل 3 ادوار خارجى 130 الف جنية


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 أبريل 2010)

الزملاء الاعزاء .. متال عملي لما اتحدث عنه .. 
هذا واحد من المخدوعين من الشباب والذي وان كان بدأ كلامه لتعريف نفسه انه ليس مهندس الا انه ادخل نفسه في مناقشة تكلفة مع مهندس لديه فوق العشرين عاما من الخبرة في هذا المجال ..
السيد الفاضل ( انا مش مهندس ) ذكر انه واحد من اصحاب هذه الاراضي وانه قام ببناء بيته بهذا الشكل الدور الارضي بالاساسات حوالي 70 الف جنيه مصري ..
وتشطيب المنزل 3 ادوار ب 130 الف جنيه ..
شكرا للزميل العزيز انه اوضح نقطة الهدف هنا ...
انا ادعو الجميع ..السادة المهندسون العاملون نمجال التنفيذ بمصر الي حساب التكلفة لدور واحد شامل الاساسات والسور الخارجي مع بياض محارة وحلوق ابواب وشبابيك .. وبوابة من الحديد وشبابيك خارجية شيش وزجاج مع دهانات بمادة الدراي مكس بلونين مختلفين ..
مع اعتماد المعلومات الاتية ..
المبني بمساحة 72 م 2 منها 12م2 سلم و 60 م2 مساحة الوحدة .
الهيكل الانشائي المساخدم اطارات حاملة واعمدة ( اعمدة وكمرات ) .. يتراوح عدد الاعمدة حسب النماذج بين 14 - 16 عمود متوسط قطاع العمود 0.25 سم * 0.40 سم وارتفاعه بالدور الارضي من الاساسات 4.25 باعتبار منسوب التأسيس -1.5 م ..
سمك البلاطة بين 16 و 20 سم حسب النماذج المعتمدة .. الحوائط الخارجية سمك 25 سم والداخلية 12 سم 
المبني يضم 3 وحدات وحدة بكل دور ..ومكونات الوحدة صالة وغرفتين وحمام ومطبخ ( لحساب عدد الابواب والشبابيك وتحديد الاحتياجات من الكهرباء والصحي ) والصالة ملحق بها شرفة .
بنود الاعمال تشمل الاتي :
1- الحفر في ترية متماسكة من الرمل المخلوط بالركام صغير الحجم .
2- الغمر والدمك لمنسوب الـتأسيس وصب حرسانة عادية بسمك 40 سم (حسب الرسومات الانشائية )
3- القواعد المسلحة للاساسات حسب البيانات السابقة وباعتبار ان المنشأ مكون من 3 ادوار .
4- مباني قصة الردم والعزل للاساسات ومباني قصة الردم .
5- الردم برمل نظيف ..
6- اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة للاعمدة باعتبار ارتفاع العمود 4.25 شاملا رقاب الاعمدة من الاساست وحتي نهاية قصة الردم .
7-اعمال الخرسانة المسلحة للسقف باعتماد البلاطة 18 سم كمتوسط سمك .
8- اعمال المباني للحوائط الخارجية بطول تقريبي 38.4 م ( لمن يتسال من اين اتيت بهذه المعلومات ارجو الرجوع الي رسومات النموذج ع بالمشروع ) .. الارتفاع 2.85 م .
9- اعمال المباني للحوائط الدالحلية بسمك 12 سم وبطول 22 م ( الارتفاع 2.85 م).
10 - اعمال الكهرباء علب وخراطيم وكابلات ولوحة رئيسية للمبني ولوح فرعية للوحدات وقواطع ولقم مفاتيح ومستلزمات تشطيب واجهزة اضاءة ( بسيطة جدا ولتكن لمبات اضاءة فلورسنت للتعميم ).
11- اعمال الصرف الصحي وتشمل التوصيلات الداخلية والخارجية وغرف التفتيش بعدد 3 غرف في حالتنا والاجهزة الصحية لحمام واحد ومطبخ .
11- اعمال النجارة للابواب والشبابيك .
12- اعمال بياض المحارة للواجهات الخارجية والحوائط الداخلية شاملا الحمام والمطبخ ( لا داعي لزيادة التكلفة باضافة سيراميك ) .
13- اعمال الدهانات الخارجية بمادة الدري مكس ( باساس اسمنتي ) او حتي لتكن بياض الفطيسة لتخفيض التكلفة 
14- البياض الداخلي ( معجون بلاستيك 3 اوجه ودهان ببوية البلاستيك وجهين ).
15- ارضيات من السيراميك ( لانه الارخص ) ..مع سلم من الرخام المحلي ( تكلفة المتر الطولي 100 جنيه )
السور عبارة عن سمل خرساني 0.4*0.6 م عليه مباني بسمك 25 سم حتي ارتفاع 1.2 شاملا قصة الردم ثم مواسير حديد بارتفاع 1.5 م ( +0.5 م مدفون بالحائط ) .. ثم شبك من المعدن المجلفن المغطي بالبلاستيك ( شبك ملاعب التنس ) واصل بين هذه الاعمدة ..
للسادة المهندسين خارج مصر او الذين لا يتابعون اسعار السوق ..
1- الحديد 4650 جنيه حاليا لكن عند كتابة الموضوع كان السعر 3400 جنيه للحديد المطابق للمواصفات .
2- الاسمنت 520جميه وقت كتابة الموضوع .
3- الرمل 15 جنيه للمتر المكعب .
السن ( بديلا للزلط او الركام متوسط الحجم) 80 جنيه للمتر المكعب .
المباني بالالف طوبة مقاس 0.06*0.12*0.23 م 380 جنيه .
علما بان الحديد داخل مناطق ابن بيتك بالسادس من اكتوبر يزيد عن السعر المعتاد 400 جنيه ولا يمكنك احضار حديد من الخارج والا سرق في نفس اليوم واضررت لشراءه مرة اخري ممن سرقوه ..نفس الكلام للاسمنت 80 جنيه للطن اكقر من السعر المعتاد ..
ادعوكم اخواني المهندسن اصحاب الخبرة الي المشاركة معنا حتي لا يكون الحوار محصورا بيني وبين الاخ ( انا مش مهندس ) وحتي نوضح لمن نستهدفهم بالمساعده توخي الحذر والابتعاد عن فخ الاسعار والكلام الذي لا قيمة له في السوق .. ارجوكم التضحية ببعض الوقت وسيكون ان شاء الله في مزاد حسناتكم ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 أبريل 2010)

الان عودة للزميل ( انا مش مهندس ) .. 
اولا 
ورد بمشاركتكم الاتي "واول تعليق لى على مقالة الاخ عى جملة المرافق التى سوف تدخل بعد 5 سنين !!!
من أين جئت بهذه المعلومة اخى الكريم
عندما ذهبت لاستلام قطعتى وجدت بلاعات الصرف امام القطعة ووجدت ماسورة مياة شرب على بعد امتار من القطعة فكيف اقبل كلامك بخصوص الخمس سنين ؟؟"
ما رأيك لن تذهب الي ماسورة مياه الشرب التي تتحدث عنها وتملأ لنفسك كوب من الماء ؟؟ ..جرب واخبرنا عن النتيجة ..
ما رأيك لو فتحت بلاعه الصرف ( عفوا الاخوة الزملاء لكن هذا ما ورد بالمشاركة فعليا ..الا ان المقصود به هو المانهول ..) وتتابع مسارات الصرف الي اين تصل ..
هل تقصد بما ورد بمشاركتك انك اذا انهيت بيتك الام يمكنك ان تسكن ؟؟ وبالمناسبة لم تتحدث عن الكهرباء ..بالرغم من انك ( اذا كنت في مدينة السادس من اكتوبر ) يمكنك ان تري ابراج الضغط العالي حولك في كل مكان .. وقياسا علي وجهة نظرك في التغذية بالمياه واعتبارك ان الصرف الصحي موجود طالما البلاعه امام بيتك فان كل المطلوب هو توصيل سلك علي برج الضغط العالي و.. تمام .. وصلت الكهرباء .
هل رأيت ايه محطات لتحلية المياه او معالجتها ؟؟ هل رأيت محطة صرف صحي ؟؟ موزع كهرباء ؟؟ كشك تليفون ؟؟؟
ارجو الاقادة بعد اذنك .. 
هل سألت نفسك سؤال هام لماذا ظلت هذه المنطقة منذ 40 عاما ؟؟ اتحدث بالطبع عن مناطق ابني بيتك الواقعه بمدينة 6 اكتوبر .. علما بانها ارض مستوية تماما وتطل مباشرة علي اهضبة الاهرام ؟؟؟ وترتبط بمحاورقوية مع طريق الفيوم الواحات ومصر اسكندرية الصحراوي؟؟
هل سمعت عن خط سوميد ؟؟ هل تعرف ما هو ؟؟ خط سوميد هو خط انابيب البترول الرئيسي لمصر والذي يعبر المنطقة ويفصلها عن مدينة 6 اكتوبر ويعتبر هو خط الضغط العالي الرئيسي المار ايضا بالمشروع اهم معوقات توصيل المرافق للمنطقه .. ويستلزم الامر حفر نفق تحت خط الانابيب مع عمل عدايات حسب الماوصفات الخاصةبشركة البترول ..وسيستغرق الامر الخمس سنوات التي ذكرتها ومزيد من الوقت .. ولعلكم تعودون الي الجرائد المصرية التي نشرت خبر القبض علي وكيل الوزارة المختص بموضوع مرافق المنطقة هو واحد كبار المشرفين علي التنفيذ لتقاضيهم رشوة من المقاول المسئول عن توصيل المرافق لهذه المنطقة تعدت قيمتها الاصفار الستة لانه لم فقط قتم بتوصل الشبكات ( وصلات المياه التي تتحدث عنها والبلاعات ) دوم الشبكات والعدايات التي ذكرناها وتم التوقيع له بالاستلام ..ةلا زال الموضوع قيد التحقيق ..

اما سؤالك من اين جئت بمعلومة الخمس سنوات ..افيدكم ان تحديد هذه المده كان بناء علي دراسة خرائط توصيل المرافق للمنطقة وعدايات وانفاق خط سوميد والخطة المقدمة من السيد رئيس جهاز مشروع الاسكان القومي المرفوعه لوزير الاسكان والخاصة بتنفثذ المشروع .

ثانيا :
ذكرتم في مشاركتكم الاتي " لا أظن ان الرئيس سوف يجعل فى برنامجه الانتخابى كارثة  " 
تلميحك وصل .. شكرا ..عندي رد عليه .. لكن لا مجال له هنا .وربما احد الزملاء من المصرين اعضاء المنتدي يرد عليك في هذا ..

ثالثا : 
الموضع كتبته لهدف اكبر واعظم مما استطعتم رؤيته .. وهو بالمناسبة منظور ضيق جدا واناني جدا جدا "" انا غير مهتم بنجاح او فشل مشروع ابني بيتك وان يسكن احد في شقة 60 م او لا يسكن ..بقدر اهتمامي بالصورة الاكبر ..انا اطرح الموضوع لابين ان الطبقة المتوسطة استدرجت الي فخ لضياع ثروتها المتواضع والهبوط بها الي طبقة من يشغلون يومهم وليلهم بهم الحصول علي الخبز فقط وقمة احلامهم ان يذهبوا للنوم وبطون اولادهم ملئ .. ويأمنون مستقبل اولادهم اذا استطاعوا ان يضمنون لهم مصاريف الدراسة لعام اخر .. وتصبح الحرية والانسانية وكرامة العيش امو اسمي واعلي وابعد من تتضمنها حتي احلامهم .. وينسونها يوم بعد يوم وتدخل بعدها في حيز النكت والتهريج والهزار الذي نحترفه نحن المصريين .. هذا هو جل اهتمامي هنا المليارات التي سحبت من دم هذه الطبقة وضخت في جيوب تجار الحديد والاسمنت وقططهم السمان .. مقابل ان يقف كل مواطن منهم بفخر كما فعلتم ويقول " انا عندي ارض ملك " وبالتاكيد سفيد ان يقول ان امامها بلاعة وماسورة مياه .


----------



## انا مش مهندس (4 أبريل 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> الزملاء الاعزاء .. متال عملي لما اتحدث عنه ..
> هذا واحد من المخدوعين من الشباب ..


 
بداية غير موفقة يا باش مهندس 
انا لست مخدوع 
حد قال انهم باعوا لنا العتبة الخضراء ؟؟
حضرتك احنا اشترينا المتر ب 70 جنية تقسيط 
يعنى فكر حضرتك كدة شوية حتلاقى انها نعمة من ربنا والحمد لله على نعمه التى لا تعد ولا تحصى



خالد صلاح قال:


> السيد الفاضل ( انا مش مهندس ) ذكر انه واحد من اصحاب هذه الاراضي وانه قام ببناء بيته بهذا الشكل الدور الارضي بالاساسات حوالي 70 الف جنيه مصري ..
> وتشطيب المنزل 3 ادوار ب 130 الف جنيه ..
> ..


 


انا ام ابدا بعد ولكن من انتهى منه بناء الدور الارضى قال انه تكلف حوالى 65 الف جنية وانه لم يبنى الحوائط الداخلية وبعض التوفير فى اجور المصنعيات 

فهذا الرقم من واقع اشخاص انتهوا فعلا من البناء



خالد صلاح قال:


> انا ادعو الجميع ..السادة المهندسون العاملون نمجال التنفيذ بمصر الي حساب التكلفة لدور واحد شامل الاساسات والسور الخارجي مع بياض محارة وحلوق ابواب وشبابيك .. وبوابة من الحديد وشبابيك خارجية شيش وزجاج مع دهانات بمادة الدراي مكس بلونين مختلفين ..
> مع اعتماد المعلومات الاتية ..
> المبني بمساحة 72 م 2 منها 12م2 سلم و 60 م2 مساحة الوحدة .
> الهيكل الانشائي المساخدم اطارات حاملة واعمدة ( اعمدة وكمرات ) .. يتراوح عدد الاعمدة حسب النماذج بين 14 - 16 عمود متوسط قطاع العمود 0.25 سم * 0.40 سم وارتفاعه بالدور الارضي من الاساسات 4.25 باعتبار منسوب التأسيس -1.5 م ..
> ...


 
بص يا باش مهندس
احسب زى ما حضرتك عايز ومهندسين مصر كلهم 

الواقع يفرض نفسه 

وهل اذا حسبت سوف تكون التكلفة 125000 جنية 
لا اعتقد 

الشركات التى تقدم عروض البناء لا تزيد عن 65 الف 

اليس هؤلاء مهندسين ؟

لا اعرف السر فى مبالغتك فى رفع سعر تكلفة البناء 

وللحديث بقية


----------



## خالد صلاح (4 أبريل 2010)

سيدي الفاضل ( انا مش مهندس ) .. السر في الجملة الاولي التي رفضاها حتي دون التدقيق في معناها .. نعم يا عزيزي انت من المخدوعين ..المشكلة انك من المخدوعين الذيم تأخذهم العزة بالاثم .. والذين يقعون في حفرة وبلدا من ان يصرخوا باخوانهم ليتفادوها يصمتون ليجدوا من من يواسيهم في حفرتهم ..بل وقد ينادون عليهم بان الجنة هنا فتعالوا 
اقتبس من كلامك ""بص يا باش مهندس
احسب زى ما حضرتك عايز ومهندسين مصر كلهم - الواقع يفرض نفسه - وهل اذا حسبت سوف تكون التكلفة 125000 جنية
لا اعتقد .. """
يا اخي انا المهندس الخبرة عشرون عاما في هذا المجال والذي استطيع عمل هذا الحساب وانا نائم ..لم اتشبث برأيي ودعوت كل مهندس عنده خبرة ان يكون حكما بيني وبينك .. فاحدنا حريص علي مصلحة اخوانه والاخر اخذ بضباب الجهل وظن ان حدود عقله عيناه واذناه .. وتمت دعوتهم للفصل بيننا ..
فغريب جدا ان اجدك انت الذي لست بمهندس ولا علم لك بالهندسة تضرب عرض الحائط بارائنا نحن المتخصصين حتي قبل ان تسمعها .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..نتواضع لك فتغتر علينا ..
من اين لك هذه الثقة ؟؟ وتضع في الميزان مقابل اراء المتخصصين اراء شركات اللصوص والناصبين وتريدها ان تعلوا علينا .. اما والله انك لمن الجاهلين ..
ماذا تقصد بهذا حديثا ؟؟ انا مهندس لا املك قطعه الرض من الاوكازيون الذي تتحد عنه ب 70 جنيه للمتر .. ولا مصلحة لي في ان اهاجم مشروع تعلقت به احلام ابنائي واقراني .. الا ان الله اهداني بصيرة فيما اعمل به ..ونفاذ رؤيا بما تخصصت به .. واشكر الله علي ذلك ..ولانني اعلم قيمة النعمة علمت لنه اتت ومعها مسئولية ان ارعي الله في اخواني الذين لا يبصرون ولكنهم يعقلون .. وانا كتبت ما رأيته علي الله يهدي من اراد ويجعلني عين له ليبصر شركات المقاولات النصابة واللصوص من المقاولين .. اجدك تهلل لهم وتنصب لهم مهرجانا انتخابيا ؟؟؟ 
يا اخي لم ارك تعلق علي المنزل الذي انهار وانا سجلت ذلك وصوره مرفقة بالموضوع .. ام ارك فسرت تثبيت الاساسات برغم اختلاف المناطق والمدن وتوع التربة .. لم ارك فسرت لي التصميم الانشائي الغير امن بمناطق س بمدينة 6 اكتوبر .. لم ارك فسؤت لي الاختبارات الاي قمنا بها بمساعده من احد دكاترة جامعه الازهر علي عده منشأت بالمنطفة س وكانت نتائج جميع الاختبارا لا تتدعي 160 كجم/سم 2للبلاطات و180 كجم/سم2 للاعمدة ( قوة الخرسانة) والتي كان يجب ان تتعدي 300 كجم/سم2..
رد لي علي ذلك .... اعطني تفسيرا له ؟؟؟؟؟
هل تعلم ما هو التفسير ... امثالك من المخدوعين .. الذين يبحثون عن رقم 65 الف جنيه لعمل لا ينجز بضعف هذا الرقم .. انتم من شجعتم اللصوص علي سرقتكم .. هل تريد ان يضع المقاول 350 كجم اسمنت سعرها 200 جنيه بدون اي هالك علي مترمكعب خرسانة سعره اقل من 800 جنيه شاملة مكسبه ؟؟ والله انك لمن الضالين ..
هل تعلم ايضا ان هذه المتر المكعب به حديد حوالي 110 كجم ثمنها 418 جنيه باسعار العام الماضي ؟؟؟
بالمناسبة لا تظن اني اجادلك رلأي برأي فانا متخصص وانت ليت كذلك .. وفي افضل الظنون انت مشكك .. ولا اني اخاف ان يدخل احد الموضوع ويفرأرأيك ويضل به .. فلابد من الرد والتوضيح ..
بالمناسبة انت قلت انك بدأت الاعمال ... سؤال ..لكم جاول بامانة ..هل احضرت مهندس للاشراف ؟؟؟ ام انك تظن انك تفهم احسن من المهندسين ..وانه طالما هناك مقاول فلا داعي للمهندس ؟؟؟ 

الشركات التى تقدم عروض البناء لا تزيد عن 65 الف

اليس هؤلاء مهندسين ؟


----------



## انا مش مهندس (4 أبريل 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> قد يبدو الوصف العام للمشروع مبشرا ..
> الا انه في رأيي
> كارثة ستحل بالاقتصاد الخاص بطبقة متوسطي الدخل بالمجتمع المصري ..
> اضافة الي كارثة بيئية وسكانية .
> ...


 
حضرتك تقول أنك مهندس . على عينى وراسى ممكن نتكلم فى الهندسة 
لكن كارثة اقتصادية 
بيئة 
سكانية 

على مهلك يا باش مهندس ؟؟؟

هل يمكن التنبؤ بكل هذا اعتمادا على معلومات مغلوطة ؟
اكرر لحضرتك احسبها انت ونقابة المهندسن كلهم 
الواقع يفرض نفسه
من انتهى من المرحلة الاولى قال انه صرف63 الف جنية 
صدق او لا تصدق ؟
انت حر 
ولكن لا تحاول فرض ارائك المغلوطة على الشباب






هذا نموذج لاحد المبانى والتى انتهى صاحبه منه​






وهذا هو رد صاحب البيت عندما سألناه عن التكاليف

النموذج هو س1
والتكلفة بدون تفاصيل 
عندى وصلت 63000 جنيه
وده التشطيب الخارجى فقط
ولم أقم بعمل حوائط داخلية
وممكن التكلفة تزيد
عن كدة حوالى من 5 إلى 10 آلاف جنيه
لأنى وفرت
من خلال إستقدام صنايعية نفذوا لى بعض الأعمال
بأسعار أقل مما يتم تداوله فى المنطقة
أما التفاصيل فللأسف لم أسجل كل شىء 
وممكن أضعها حسب المراحل
المرحلة الأولى حتى الأعمدة 31000
المرحلة التانية والتالتة سقف وحوائط وسور وتشطيبات
32000 جنيه​وارجو من حضرتك ألا تكتب معلومات بدون التثبت منها حتى لا تكون ممن يتكلمون بدون علم 

وكان من اسباب الكارثة الاقتصادية فى وجهة نظرك 


> من الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة للمشروع ( وهي معده من وزارة الاسكان وملزمة لمشتري الارض .) تكلفة المشروع لا تقل باي حال عن 225 الف جنيه مصري .. بخلاف التشطيب طبعا والفرش ..من اين سيأتي الشاب بالفرق؟؟ 125 الف جنيه ..وحتي ببناء مرحلة اولي هي دور ارضي فقط ..تتكلف حوالي 135 الف جنيه .. الامر البديهي ..قرض من البنك او من الاهل والاصدقاء ..


بناء على معلومات حضرتك الخاطئة ان مع الشاب 100 الف جنيه 
!
لو كان حضرتك كما تقول ووجد انه سوف يدخل فى حسابات معقدة فما عليه الا ان يبيع الارض ويضع ثمنها على المائة الف لاشترى شقة محترمة فى اكتوبر ( مش محترمة أوى ) 
وهرب من الخداع الذى تدعيه 


> كل هذا تم تحويله الي كتل من الخرسانة لا عائد ولا دخل منها ..ولا تحقق وظائف لاحد ولا تنمو مع الزمن بل تقدم وتتهالك .


لا عائد ولا دخل ممكن على اساس ان العرض سوف يكون كبير فيقل الطلب ولن يستطيع ان يؤجرها ايجار جديد اذا كان فى غير حاجة لها الان او قد بناها لاولاده 

ام التهالك مع الزمن ؟؟؟؟
فكلام غريب 
الشقق اسعارها التى تزيد بزيادة المده عكس اى شئ اخر مثل السيارات 
فالبيت الان يتكلف حسب معلوماتى 150 الف فهل سيظل ثابتا بمرور الوقت سوف يزيد ثمنة 


> كم من المشروعات الصغيرة كان يمكن لهؤلاء الشباب البدء بها وكم من الوظائف كانت ستؤمن لهم ولغيرهم .. كم منها كان سينمو ليصبح كبيرا وكم منها كان سيتويع ليصبخ عملاقا .. فخرا لصاحبه ولبلده ؟؟ لمصلخة من تجميد كل هذه الاموال ودفنها تحت تراب الاساسات وبين خرسانات الاعمدة والاسقف ..


 
ليس كل الشباب بحاجة الى مشروعات بعكس ما هم بحاجة الى تفير سكن مستقبلى لاولادهم بعد عشرين سنة مثلا واظن البيت يعيش اكثر من هذا بكثير 

وكل انسان يعرف ظروفه فمن يريد عمل مشروع فالارض قد تباع ويستفيد بثمنها وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال 
ومن يريد توفير سكن لاولاده يعلم انها فرصة لن تعوض مستقبلا 



> الكارثة الاكبر ..ماذاسيخصل هذا الشاب بعد كل هذا المجهود..شقة مساحتها 65 م2 .. غرفتين نوم 2.90 في 3.1 م وحمام لا يتسع حتي لحوض استحمام (بانيو) .. ومطبخ اعان الله من ستستخدمه ..هذا الشاب الذي يفترض ان يكون له اطفال في حدود العاشرة اولاد وبنات لا توجد لديه الا غرفة نوم واحدة للاطفال ..


وكأنك تتحدث عن مفاجأة سوف تحدث ولا يعلمها الا انت 

نعلم ما سوف نلاقيه ونعلم النتيجة وهى شقة 64 متر ولكننا نعلم ايضا ان النتيجة اكبر يكثير مما قدمناه 

ولم اجد احدا باع حتى الان الا المفلسين نهائيا وليس معهم نقودا اما متوسطى الحال فيحالون توفير اى مبلغ لانهم ينظرون للموضوع بنظرة اخرى 


> هذه هي الكار ثة الاقتصادية


 

ولم اعلم اين الكارثة ايها المهندس ؟؟

بكل بساطة من يريد البناء ويرىفى نفسه مقدرة على البناء فسوف يبنى ومن يرى فى نفسه غير ذلك فلن يبنى ولن تحدث كوارث ان شاء الله​ 



http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2683/4490313171_62a5ff06ec.jpg


----------



## انا مش مهندس (4 أبريل 2010)

د























http://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/22176251/sn/1059372878/name/3+(35).jpghttp://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/22176251/sn/48277639/name/3+(26).jpghttp://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/22176251/sn/1453672444/name/3+(25).jphttp://xa.yimg.com/kq/groups/22176251/sn/1394643430/name/3.jpg


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

يا اخي والله مرة اخري لولا انني اخشي ان يضل كلامك شخص دخل علي الموضوع من نهايته ولم يتابعه من اوله ..
يا اخي والله احسدك وامثالك احيانا علي ضيق زاوية الرؤيا الذي يجعلكم دائما ما تنظر تحت قدميك ..
الا انني لن ابدأ الا بسؤالك .. لماذاللم ترد علي اسألتي التي طرحتها عليك ؟؟؟ لماذا تفاديت فجأة موضوع المرافق والذي حددت نفسك فيه في بداية مداخلتك .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
هل افحمتك ردودي ام تراك اقتنعت بها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
والامر الثاني ..لماذا تصر ان تنزل بمستوي الحديث الي الاقدام وانا احاول رفعه الي العقول .. لماذا تحصر المشكلة في عملية 65 الف ام 125 الف .. هل اذا نزلت التكلفة الي 65 الف تنتهي المشكلة ..
اعجبني جدا تلخيصك للموضوع في انه لا كارثة اقتصادية ولا شيء ومن اشتري الارض ثم وجد انه تورط به فما عليه الا ان يبيعه وينتهي الموضوع ..وربما يكسب بعض النقود ايضا ..
هذا هو الفرق بين كل من شارك بهذا الموضوع وبينك .. انت تري ان كنت خدعت فما من مشكلة ستجد مغفلا اخر تبيع له الشكلة وانتهي الانر والحمد الله .. وكأن الاخر الذي بعت له ليس مصريا ولا اخ لك في الدين .. وطالما انه من الغباء بقدر يسمح لك بتبديل مكانك معه .. 
ونحن ننظر الي جيل كامل نعلم انه سينفق كل مدخراته علي هذا المنشأ فم خلال اعوام قليلة يكبر اولاده ويجد انه لم يحل المشكلة ..وعليه ان يبدأ من جديد ..ضاعت من " احويشة العمر " والعمر نفسه ..في حل مشكلة اسكانه ..فمتي يفكر في حريته ..متي يتاح له الوقت ان يفكر في انتخابات الرئاسة وكيف يختار ويساند من يصنع مستثبل افضل لاولاده .. كيف يراعي حقوقه ويسمع صوته لكل الناس .. هل بدأت تفهم ؟؟؟ ارجو ذلك ..
هل يعقل ان يكون المصري منا خلق بالاعجاز الالهي واعطاه الله ما لم يعط باقي مخلوقاته .. ليولد ويموت وكل ما حففه انه وجد مسكنا ..وحتي ليس شرطا ان يكون مناسبا ؟؟ هل هذا ممكن ؟؟؟ هل تفهم ذلك اما انك لا تزال تنظر تحت قدميك ؟؟ هل تري ابعد من 65 م2 و36 الف جنيه ؟؟؟ 
لروة الطبقة المتوسطة التي في كل مكان في العالم تستثمر وتنمي لانها شبكة الامان للمجتمع ..فالاستثمارات الاعلي قليلة العدد كبيرة المخاطرة ..ولما حدث في النظام الرأسمالي اكبر دليل علي ذلك .. والطبقة الفقيرة لا استثمارات لديها .. منذ اسبوع في اوروبا قام رؤساء عده دول بتوزيع جوائز علي اصحاب المشروعات الصغيرة وكان للمستشارة الالمانية كلمة تستحق الوقوف عندها ودراستها طويلا ..وفيما يتعلق بسيادتكم ربنا ترون ان نتصل بها وننصحها بمشروع ابني بيتك في المانيا ..
هل هذا الاطار كبير عليك ..لا يمكنك ادراكه ؟؟؟ يثير فزعك ؟؟ فتعود وتنظر تحت قدميك ؟؟ اسهل اليس كذلك ... اسهل كثيرا ..
الي هنا وانتهي ردي عليك الا من نفطتين ..ربما وجب الا اذكرهما ..لكن لحاجة في نفس يعقوب ..
ورد في مشاركتكم الاتي "" وهذا هو رد صاحب البيت عندما سألناه عن التكاليف

النموذج هو س1 والتكلفة بدون تفاصيل عندى وصلت 63000 جنيه وده التشطيب الخارجى فقط ولم أقم بعمل حوائط داخلية وممكن التكلفة تزيد عن كدة حوالى من 5 إلى 10 آلاف جنيه لأنى وفرت من خلال إستقدام صنايعية نفذوا لى بعض الأعمال بأسعار أقل مما يتم تداوله فى المنطقة " 

اولا لا داعي لاستخدام الخط الاحمر الكبير وكانك تصرخ في ..فكما تري انا لا اخاف من هذا الاسلوب ..خاصة واني اكيد انني اليد العليا هنا ( اقصد في حوارنا ) ..
وولمرة الثانية في هذا الموضوع .. اسألك .هل صاحب هذا البيت الذي تكلف 63 الف دون حوائط داخلية ( لا تقاسيم داخلية ) مهندس ؟؟؟ هل هو واثق انه لم يتم خداعه واستبدال حديد 16مم بالاعمدة بحديد 12 مم بنفس العدد ؟؟؟ هل يميز الفرق بينهما ؟؟ هل هو واثق من حديد الكمرات العلوي والسفلي والتكسيح ..ام انهم اقنعوه ان الحديد المكسح لا فائدة منه ..ام - والاغلب ان هذا هو الذي حدث .. انهم اقنعوه انها لا فائدة منها ( الكمرات ) واستعوضوها بفواتير ؟؟؟ 
عموما .. 63 الف جنيه وكما ذكرتم حوائط خارجية فقط ..دون تقسيم داخلي .. ويمكن ان تزيد 5-10 الاف جنيه ..اي وصلنا 76 الف جنيه دون تقاسيم داخلية ... ما شاء الله 
من هنا حديثي موجه الي الزملاء المهندسين .. 73 الف جنيه دون حوائط داخلية .. ببساطة وبدون تعقيد غرفتين وحمام ومطبخ وصالة .. كم تتكلف كحوائط داخلية ؟؟ حوالي 10 الاف جنيه اخري ؟؟ 
وصلنا 83 الف جنيه ونكمل ..طبعا طالما لا تقاسيم داخلية بالتاكيد لا توصيلات كهربائية ولا صحية وايضا لا ارضيات ولا دهانات حوائط ولا ابواب داخليه ولا تشطيب سلم ..
13 الف جنيه مقابل التوصيلات الكهربائية ( علب ومواسير واسلاك وكابلات ولوحات رئيسية وفرعية ) 

وصلنا 96 الف جنيه 

9 الاف جنيه لشبكات الصرف الصحي ( رقم صغير وغير مناسب ولكن لاثبت وجهة نظري فقط ) ..
و7 الاف اخري لتشطيب الحمام والمطبخ تشمل الاعمال الصحية الداخلية والاجهزة الصحية والسيراميك والخلاطات و... الخ..

وصلنا 112 الف جنيه .. هل هناك تشكيك في ذلك ؟؟

نعود الي بند النجارة الداخلية .. 4 ابواب داخلية وباب شقة ..هذه سهلة .. 3200 جنيه شاملة الابواب والاكسسوارات ومستلزمات التركيب والكوالين ..والدهان 

اعمال التشطيب للكهرباء - لقم ومفاتيح وشاسيهات و ... الخ حوالي 2500 جنيه بارخص الانواع واسوأها 
واعمال الدهانات للحوائط والاسقف والكرانيش الداخلية حوالي 6000 جنيه ..
تشطيب السلم ورخام الدرجات والبسطة حوالي 8000 جنيه ..ومرة اخري الخامات محلية واسوأ انواعها ( رخام جلالة فص ) ..
اجمالي البنود الربعه الاخيرة700 19 جنيه اي حوالي 20000 جنيه 

الان اجمالي الموضوع ان كنت لم انسي بندا وسط البنود 132 الف جنيه 


لا ادري لماذا تعترض اذا علي 125 الف جنيه الواردة بالموضوع ؟؟ لا افهم 
بالمناسبة 132 الف جنيه هي اكثر من 125 الف جنيه .. هل اثبت وجهة نظري ..ام لديك المزيد 
ان كان لديم المزيد ..لا تهرب الي موضوع الصور والمباني وابدأ بالرد علي الاسئلة الواردة في المشاركة السابقة لي والتعليق علي التكلفة ..

هناك نقطة اخيرة سأرد علي الصور التي اوردتها بصور من عندي ...


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

ردا علي الصور التي وردت بمشروعك .. ومرة اخري انا لا اتضرر ان وجد مشروع ابني بيتك مناسبا له ..واحيي كل من وصل ببيته الي مستوي يحقق حلمه ومن راعي ان يكون المنزل جميلا من الخارج ولا يؤذي الانظار ..
ومرة اخري احدد موضوعي في مواجهة وزارة الاسكان التي استغلت الضعفاء وورطتهم فيما هو خارج امكانياتهم ..ووضعت طعم ال 70 جنيه ثمن المتر المربع من الارض في صنارة معقوفة مسمومة ..حتي يمكنها ان تعود للسيد الرئيس وتبلغه انها حققت البرنامج الانتخابي واعطل الشباب 4500 وحدة سكنية وكانها هي التي بنت الوحدات ..وكأن هذه الوحدات قصور بنيت علي حساب الدولة ووزعت علي الفقراء ..
بل واسطرت ذلك في كتبها .. واعتذر هنا لكل من وجد ان ما كتبتبه يجرخه او يهينه فانا اعرف طبع المصريين جيدا .. احد اصدقائي اشتري فور زواجه تليفزيون من ماركة غريبة ( قاريونس ) كان يهرب من الحدود مع ليبيا زمان (طبعا نتحدث عن حادثة منذ 20 عاما ) وكان كلما جلسنا في مكان يهلل للتليفزيون الجديد ووضوح صورته وجوده الوانه وصوته الجميل ..وتنه يخفض صوته اتوماتيكيا عند الاذان .. وينصح الجميع بالسفر لمطروح لشراء التليفزيون .. وكلما زرته وجدت الجهاز في مكانه ومحاط بكافة انواع الحماية ولم اره يعمل مرة واحدة ..وكلما سألته لماذا لا تشغل التليفزيون اجاب ..لسه حالا قافله ."" 
بعد حوالي 5 سنوات ن هذا الموضوع وبعد ان اشتري اثنين اخرين من زملائنا من هذا النوع .. ابين لنا ان تليفزيون عادل لم يعمل يوما وانه منذ عاد به من مطروح لم تدب فيه الحياه والتاجر خدعه .. والاتنين الاخرين يعانوا من مشتكل كبية في الالوان والضاءة .. ولم ينطق واحد منهم ..
هذه طبيعتنا نحن المصريين ..
عموما الي الصور ... بدون تعليق ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

لاحظوا في الصورة التالية سمل في المبني احطم تحت حمل الردم .. لاحظوا انه لا يوج به سيخ حديد واحد .. غريبة مش كده .. هكذا يمكن تخفيض قمن خرسانات النموذج الي 60 الف والي 20 الف ام اردت ..


----------



## انا مش مهندس (5 أبريل 2010)

للأسف لن أكمل النقاش معك فانت مهندس عير مهذب تتكلم مع الاخرين بتعالى وغرور و كأن الله اختصك بالعلم دون الناس 

اتق الله ولا تقول الا الصدق فسبب معلومات غير الصحيحة قد تقوم انت وليس نحن ببيع ارضه خوفا من كلامك الخاطئ 
وسوف ينصب الدعاء عليك لانك كنت السبب فى ضلال الناس


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

لا تعليق .. ولن ارد عليك الاهانة ..واعتقد ان النقاش السابق اوضح من منا يتحدث الصدق ومن منا يتبع الضلال


----------



## محمد الحسينى محمود (5 أبريل 2010)

*نعمة أم نقمة*

والله انا شايف ان المشروع دة نوعا ما ممكن يحل جزء من مشكلة الاسكان فى البلد ولكن يضوابط وبتخطيط دقيق ومحكم .على سبيل المثال لية النموذج ثابت لكل المناطق ولية الوجهات ثابتة وهل فعلا تصميم الاثاثات يناسب كل المناطق المقترح تنفيذ المشروع بها (طبعا الكلام دة مستحيل)لان 
إجهاد التربة بكل بساطة متغير من منطقة إلى اخرى . لية لما نفكر ونعمل مشروع زى دة ممكن يساعد كتير من الشباب منكملش الفكرة للاخر ونفذها بما يرضى الله ............................والله المستعان .​


----------



## خالد صلاح (5 أبريل 2010)

الزميل محمد الحسيني .. اشكرك جزيلا للعوده الي لب الموضوع .. بدلا من النقاش لمجرد فرض الرأي او لاثبات الذات ..
اسئلتك كلها مشروعه ومنطقية .. ولا زلنا نضيف ..كم كان سينكلف المشروع لو زاد 10 او 15 متر في مساحة الوحدة لتصبح 80 م2 ؟؟
لماذا لا يتم توصيل المرافق اولا قبل ان يبني الشاب بيته .. ولمصلحة من اجمد مدخراته لعده اعوام حتي يتمكن من العيش في بيته ؟؟ وهل يدرك القائمين علي المشروع ان جزء كبير من الاستثمارات التي سيضعها الشاب في بناء منزله .. متوقع من بيع الوحدة التي يعيش فيها الان ؟؟ فان باعها ووضع قيمتها قي هذا المنزل هل من العدل ان ينتظر سنوات في سكن مـأجور ؟؟ 
هل يمكن للشباب اصحاب الاراضي توقيع مذكرة من الالاف ورفعها لوزير الاسكان لتأجيل البناء لحين اكتمال المرافق اولا ؟؟


----------



## memoshref (26 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على المعلومات والمجهود الطيب​*​


----------



## anoor1 (27 أبريل 2010)

كلام جيد


----------



## زينه (1 مايو 2010)

انا مش مهندس قال:


> د



سلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مش هاتكلم طبعا فى الجانب الانشائى لان م/ خالد كفى ووفى وكلامه مدعم بالصور ..

يعنى انا بس عايزه اقول حاجه واحده ..

هيا البيوت ديه طبيعى كده انها تكون كلها موجوده فى مكان واحد ؟؟؟؟؟

يتهيأاى ان ديه عشوائيه شديده ..

هو مفيش كراسه اشتراطات المفروض تحدد شكل الواجهات مثلا او الالوان او كذا وكذا..

المنتج العمرانى فى الاخر هيكون شكله ايه كحى سكنى يفترض ان يتوافر به قدر من التناغم والتوافق ؟ 

:18:


----------



## خالد صلاح (1 مايو 2010)

مهندسة اسرا ء .. بقدر ما تحبطني مشاركات عديدة ..بقدر ما رفعت امالي مشاركتك .. اشكر لك حسك المرهف وبصيرتك التي جعلتك تري ابعد من الخرسانة والمباني وتكلفة التشطيب .. 
انت لخصت بنفسك طبيعه المشروع وانه عشوائية منظمة بايدي الدولة .. عشوائية تخطيطية وتصميمية وبصرية ..
انظري الي واجهة قطعه الارض .. لا تزيد عن 10 م المبني به 3 وحدات .. اين ستقف سيارات هذه الوحدات في 10 م ... تم ستقف عند الجار ؟؟ المبني ليس به بدروم ولا جراج .. ومساحة الوحدة لا تسمح بمكان للعب طقل ناهيك عن مركن لسيارة ..
وسط كل هذا تم تخطيط المشروع بدون مواقف انتظار مجمعه .. وبشوارع بعرض بين 9 و 11 م ؟؟اي ليس به حارة انتظار مؤقت حتي . وتخيلي الوضع والسيارات تركن علي جانبي الطريق .. هل سيمر اتوبيس مدرسة بعد ذلك .. مساءا عندما يعود الجميع الي منازلهم .. ويركنون سياراتهم علي جانبي الطريق .. هل تستطيع سيارة اسعاف ان تمر لانقاذ مريض وسط الليل ؟؟ هل ستمر سيارة اطفاء لاخماد حريق نشب فجـأة ؟؟
ام سنعتمد الطريقة المصرية المعتادة ..وربنا بيسترها 
سيدفع هولاء جميع ما يملكون ثم يجدون انفسهم اصحاب املاك ..ولكن املاك لا يمكن العيش فيها .. ويصبح الوضع لابنائهم اسواء مما كان لهم ..ومستقبلهم اصعب من ماضي والديهم .


----------



## زينه (2 مايو 2010)

ربنا يتولانا يابشمهندس خالد الصراحه ..
الواحد حس ان الكلام مبقاش ييجى منه خلاص ..


----------



## سلوماسلوما (2 مايو 2010)

كلامك كله صحيح


----------



## خالد صلاح (7 مايو 2010)

الزميلة اسراء .. علي الاقل نلقي الله ونحن قد بلغنا امانة العلم الذي انعم به علينا ..


----------



## عصام قناوى (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ/ خالد صالح
تحليل عظيم‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘‘ أنا مخصص لى قطعة فى مشروع ابنى بيتك ولم استلم الى الان وموضوعك ودراستك هذه جعلتنى احسم امرى ولا استلم والله المستعان .


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (12 مايو 2010)

اخي خالد صلاح 
اشكرك علي وجهة نظرك و اري انها نظرة تشائميه و انك تنظر الي النصف الفارغ و لا تري النصف المملوء
انا اري من وجهة نظري ان المشروع ممتاز جدا و متميز جدا و ذلك لأنه بالدخل الذي انت افترضته و هو 2500 جنيه شهريا لن تتمكن طوال حياتك وليس في 15 او 20 سنه ان تشتري قطعة ارض بنفس مساحة ابني بيتك او حتي اقل بقليل منها داخل المدينة نفسها
الامر الثاني هو ان الحكومة تجبرك علي بناء الدور الارضي في سنه و تكاليف بناء الدور الارض هي 70 الف جنيه علي حد اقصي مع العلم بان الحكومة المصريه سوف ترد لك 15 الف جنية مصري بعد الانتهاء من الثلاث مراحل للدور الارضي ( اي تكاليف بناء الدور الارضي 55 الف جنيه كحد اقصي ) 
و بالتالي يكون توفر لك بيت ( مع فهم كلمة بيت جيدا ) اي ملكك و ليس شقة بمجرد ازالة العمارة او البرج تبدد حياتك و ليس لك حق في الارض
اذا ابيت الا انك لا تستطيع بناءها قم ببيعها فثمن المتر الواحد الذي تمكنت انت من شراءه ب 70 جنية ( اي تكلفة اجمالية 10500 جنية مصري ) تبيع المتر بأكثر من 250 جنية ( اي 3 اضعاف ثمن شراءة ) و بذلك تكون انتفعت ب 40000 جنيه مصري ( تحل ازمة ) 
كما انه اذا لم تتمكن من بناءها و انت بمرتبك في مصر سافر سنتين تستطيع بناءها بالثلاث طوابق ( مع عدم وجود وظيفة ثابته لك في بلدك تتمسك بها )
اما من ناحية التصميم المعماري لها فات تستطيع تعديل الرسومات واعتمادها و بعد ذلك تقوم بالتنفيذ كمثال لذلك يمكن ربط الدور الارضي و الاول بسلم داخلي و الاستغناء عن الصاله للارضي و الاول و بذلك اصبحت شقة واحدة بمنظر رائع جدا 150 م 2 
اما من ناحية المرافق فالبفعل المرافق موجوده و انا رأيت ذلك بعيني الا ان بعض المناطق القليله فقط لم تصل اليها بعض المرافق 
من ناحية اخري فأنا انسان عادي جدا و ليس لي اي وسايط او غيرة و حصلت عليها و في مكان ممتاز جدا و هذا من فضل ربي
و لكن اعتقد ان لو كان لابن ادم واد من ذهب لتمني ان يكون له اثنان 
و اسف لو كان اسلوبي ضايقك ولكنها وجة نظري و الاختلاف في الرأي لايفسد للود قضيه​


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (12 مايو 2010)

اما بالنسبة لمشاكل التنفيذ التي رأيتها انت فهذه مشكلة المالك وليست مشكلة الدولة فليس كل عيب يقع علي الحكومه 
المالك له قطعة ارض و يدفع لبنائها ما يدفع فليهتم بها و يعرف القواعد البسيطه لبناها 
و اعتقد انه لا توجد عائلة ليس بها مهندس فليستعده فلينظر هل العمل بخير ام لا و لكن نحن نريد الاستسهال في الامور
اما بالنسبه لتصميم القواعد فهي مصممه علي اقل اجهاد تستطيع التربه في مصر تحملة مع اختلاف المناطق و لذلك تجد انه في بعض الاحيان الحديد زائد الي حد ما عن المطلوب و لك حق التعديل كما رأيت انا بأم عيني اناس يعدلون في التصميم الانشائي لمباني المدن الجديده


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (12 مايو 2010)

و انصح الاخ عصام قناوي بأن يستلم قطعة الارض و ان اراد الا يبنيها فليبيعها و يحصل علي اضعاف ثمنها و هي تجارة له ممتازه في قطعة الارض و ليستنفع غيره بها


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مايو 2010)

م / حسين ..كما قلت ..الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية ..الا اننا هنا نتحدث اصلا عن قضيتين مختلفتين تماما ..موضوعي لا يخص فرد ولا من اصبح من ملاك الاراضي او من باعها ..انا انظر للامر من جهة نظرة التنمية الشاملة واسلوب وسياسات ادارة الاسكان في مصر ..ولا انظر الي سلم داخلي وفيلا .. ( بالمناسبة لن يتطبق ابدا تعريف فيلا علي 65 م2 وغرفة نوم عرضها 2.9 حتي ولو اصر جميع ملاك ابن بيتك علي ذلك .. 
عموما نظرتي كانت اوسع كثيرا .. وكنت اري ان الشاب المثالي المطلوب في وطننا العربي الذس يتظر للمستقبل في مهنه ومصنع وورشة ومستقبل له ولاولاده افضل وفرص عمالة للاقارب والاهل ومنتج وطني يحمل العلم .. اذا كنت تساوي ذلك بجمله اصبح من حقه ان يقولها بين اصحابه علي المقهي بانه اصبح "" من الملاك "" فتحت لا نتحدث في نفس الموضوع .. شكرا لمشاركتك ..لكن ارجوك راجع ما قلته في موضوع الاساسات لانه غير صحيح تماما وكل من هو مهندس دخل هذا الموضوع يعلم جيدا انه لا يوجد ما يسمي ""افل اجهاد تربة في مصر "" فهو مصطلح لم يخترع بعد .


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ عصام قناوي .. سانصحك - للاسف - ان تستلم ارضك وتبنيها ..وتتعامل معها علي انه مشروع تجاري ليس الا ..
فكما اسلفت في عده مشاركات انا لا اوجه كلامي للذين خدعوا في ابني بيتك .. انا اوجه كلامي لصناع القرار السياسي في مصر والذين اصبحت الام الناس ومشاكلهم مصدر قوتهم ونفوذهم ..واصبحت احلام الناس الا وتلر التي يعزفون عليها الحان تساليهم والعابهم .. الذي كام يمكن لهم توفير شقة مناسبة بمساحة مناسبة وموقع مناسب لكل شاب لكنهم اضاعوا الارض والمال علي دعاية انتخابية ..
خذ ارضك فكلنا خسرنا والانانية هنا قد تكون المنطق السليم ..طالما ان ما انكسر لا يمكن اصلاحه ..انا علي استعداد لمعاونتك بدون مقابل في بناء ارضك بالشكل السليم ..لكن احسب اولوياتك جيدا ..شكرا جزيلا لمشاركتك


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (12 مايو 2010)

اخي خالد صلاح 
المصطلح الذي انتم اسميتموه لم يخترع بعد ( اقل اجهاد تربه ) هو بالفعل موجود ( مع العذر الشديد انني لم آخذ في اعتباري ان قارئ المقال قسم عمارة و هذا ليس تقليل من شأنة و لكن عدم تخصص ) و هو بالفعل موجود اي ان عدد المناطق المخصصه لهذا المشروع معروفه و بالتالي تم معرفة اجهادات التربة في المناطق المختلفه من خلال الجسات و اختبارات التربه و من ثم اختير اقل اجهاد ( مع العلم بانه في بعض الحالات تكون خاصة 
منها:
1- التربه القابله للانتفاخ
2- التربه القابله للانهيار
3- التربه الطينيه اللينه
وما الي ذلك فلك حق التعديل ) و هو ليس تبرير و لكن اعطي لك حق التعديل اذا اردت ذلك
ولكني أسأل سؤال
هل هناك عيب ان اصبح من الملاك ؟؟؟؟؟ وهل من الخطأ ان استفيد مما قدمته الدولة في انتظار تنمية صحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل بالضرورة اجلس علي مقهي و اتفاخر لاني من الملاك 
راجع نفسك فيما قلت حيث انني اري من وجهة نظري الشخصية المتواضعة ان الكل يجد عملا الا من ابي 

اخي خالد بغض النظر عن كل ما قلناه من اختلاف في و جهات النظر او اعتراض علي مسميات او غيره الا انني اقصد ان هناك بالفعل فرصه لشاب ان يصبح له قطعة ارض ملكه له و لاولاده من بعده تيسر لهم سبيل زواجهم و سبيل حياتهم فأغتنمها بدلا من الاعتراض علي سياسات قد تمت فعلا 

و اهم ما اقوله ( لا تزعل مني ) فأنت في النهايه اخي وكلها وجهات نظر

و يارب اهدنا الي سواء السبيل


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مايو 2010)

الاخ المهندس حسين .. بداية تأكد انني "لن ازعل منك" .. فاسلوبك المحترم في الحوار يفرض احترام رأيك .. وحقك ان يكون لك رأي وان يكون مختلفا معي لا جدال حوله وتسليمي به وهو ما يعطيني الحق ان يكون لي رأي خاص بي ..
تصحيح بسيط انا مهندس معماري وتخصصي تخطيط مدن .. اشتركت في تخطيط المنطقة المحصورة بين طريق الفيوم والواحات (التي تم استغلالها حاليا لمشروع ابني بيتك حاليا) بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر .. بما يشمل الدراسات الجيوفيزيقية ودراسات التربة والمرافق ... واعمل في هذا المجال منذ حوالي عقدين من الزمان .. وعلي علاقة قوية بمركز بحوث البناء الذي قام بعمل التصميم ..
خلاصة ما فوق انني اتكلم عن موضوع اعلم عنه الكثير .. 
عودة الي مشاركتك .. بما انك علي ما يبدو مهندس مدني ..لانك تفترض انني - بما اني مهندس معماري - معلوماتي قليلة عن التربة .. فلي عليك عتب كبير .. اذ انك من المؤكد انك تعلم عن يقين انه لا يوجد ما يسمي اقل اجهاد تربة وكما قلت اتحدي ان اجد هذا المصطلح في اي كود او كتاب انشاء مباني باي لغه وفي اي دولة .. وزيادة في التفصيل تعلم جيدا ان الكود يلزم ان تقوم بعمل جسة للتربة كل 300 م2 من الارض كاسترشاد اي ان التربة يمكن ان يتغير اجهادها كل قطعتين ارض من ابني بيتك .. وليس تعميما علي مناطق الجمهورية كما ذكرتم في مشاركتكم .. ما اقوله كلام علمي ومثبت في الكود المصري ..
بخلاف اجهاد التربة التصميمي الا توجد حالات تستدعي تصميم خاص للاساسات ؟؟؟ انت نفسك ذكرت انواع للتربة مختلفة .. ما رأيك ان كانت الارض طفلية ؟؟ كم اجهاد التربة لها ؟؟ 
تعلم انه لا يجوز التأسيس علي الطفلة وانه لابد من عمل احلال بعد تنظيف الحفر .. والاحلال عملية فنية صعبة لمن يتابعونا وليسوا مهندسين .. تحتاج الحفر لعمق كبير قد يصل الي مترين واعادة الردم بخليط من الرمل والزلط علي طبقات والدمك اليا حتي تصل التربة الي كثافة محددة تتحمل وزن المبني ..
هل تقول لنا ان جميع مناطق الجمهورية التي تم اختيارها لمشروع ابني بيتك لا طفلة بها ؟؟ وكيف لم يتضمن التصميم الانشائي معالجة هذه الحالة وحالات اخري عديدة ان كان قد اعد علي "" اقل اجهاد تربة في مصر "" 
م حسين لاحظ ان عدد كبير ممن دخلوا الموضوع ليسوا مهندسين .. ونحن نحرص هنا علي ان نطلعه علي حقائق ونفتح عيونهم لما يجب ان يراعوه ..فهؤلاء سيدفعون عمرهم ثمنا لهذا المبني .. ولا يملكون فرصة اخري لاعاده الكرة .. فكن دقيقا جدا فيما يتعلق بالنواحي الفنية


----------



## خالد صلاح (12 مايو 2010)

النقطة الاهم في مشاركتك الاخ الفاضل والمهذب والذي بالتأكيد يشرفتي الدخول في حوار معه ..م حسين هي ..واقتبس من كلامك ..
"""هل هناك عيب ان اصبح من الملاك ؟؟؟؟؟ وهل من الخطأ ان استفيد مما قدمته الدولة في انتظار تنمية صحيحه ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل بالضرورة اجلس علي مقهي و اتفاخر لاني من الملاك
راجع نفسك فيما قلت حيث انني اري من وجهة نظري الشخصية المتواضعة ان الكل يجد عملا الا من ابي """"

لا يا اخ حسين .. بل انا اري انك افضل بكثير من ذلك .. انت ومعك 80 مليون مصري .. اري انك حقك اكبر بكثير من 65 م2 - عالميا تسمي استوديو ولا يمكن ان تصلح لاقامة عائلة- .. انا اري انكم تستحقون اكثر من ذلك وافضل منه ..
انت كعادتنا المصريين نري ان هذه عطية وكرامة وهدية من الحكومة وبالتالي فلا يجوز لك الاعتراض وكتر خير الحكومة .. فهي بلدهم 
اما انا فاري انك صاحب البلد .. وان حقك اكبر بكثير من ذلك .. وان هناك من اغتصبه والقي لك بفتات من الوليمة التي هي ملك لك واعدت من دمك وعرقك انت وملايين المصريين .. يا اخي في الكويت تعطي قسيمة ( قطعه ارض ) لكل مواطن مساحتها تناسب العيشة الادمية .. فلما ننظر لنفسنا علي اننا اقل .. هل لان مساحة الكويت اكبر من مياحة مصر ..ام لان قي الكويت الانسان اهم منه في مصر ؟؟ 
لماذا لم تصبح المساحة 500 م2 من الارض وتبني عليها 150 م2 لكل دور اليوم دور ارضي لك ولاسرتك مع حديقة لابناءك ينشئون فيها نشأة صالحة صحية .. هل تقول ان عندنا نقص في الصحراء ؟؟ لذلك نقتصد في الارض ؟؟

هذا ما ارمي اليه اخي الفاضل .. وبصفتي -او هكذا احب ان اري نفسي - باحث في مجال الاسكان وتأثيره علي المجتمعات السكانية والسلوك العام اؤكد لك ان البيئة التي ستنتج عن هذا المشروع سيكون كارثية علي السلوك المصري خلال الخمسين سنة التالية --اكاد اسمع صوتك وانت تقول مين يعيش للخمسين السنة - وستنحدر كرامة المصري الي ما هي اقل واقل من الوضع الحالي .. وستنتج سلوكيات في المجتمع المصري لن تتمني ان تعيش لتراها ..


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 مايو 2010)

أنا من الذين يفترض أنهم ينتظرون لــ يبنو بيوتهم (أحد مستفيدى ابنى بيتك)
و بجزيل الشكر أتوجه للمهندس القدير خالد صلاح
لانه لم يبخل علينا بخبرته و ايضاحاته البناءة
و أنا معك قلبا و قالبا و لكن الله المستعان على ما يصفون
فنحن المصريون نرضى بالقليل و لله الحمد


----------



## خالد صلاح (14 مايو 2010)

الزميل الفاضل / الزعيم 2000 .. ردك بقدر ما يحمل من قناعه ورضا .. الا ان به الكثير من العزة والكرامة .. وايكالك الامر في النهاية للمولي عز وجل الحل البسيط الذي ربما يغيب عن الكثير منا في خضام الصراع الذي تعيشه كل يوم .. اتمني لك التوفيق في بناء منزلك .. واتمني ان استطيع ان اقدم لك العون فيه - وانا باذن الله استطيع - فلا تتردد في استشارتي في اي امر تحتاجه او تتوقف عنده او تشك فيه .. او طاب مساعدتي في اي امر استطيع القيام به ..


----------



## حسام عبد الحسيب (18 مايو 2010)

على فكرة لقد تناولت الموضوع من جميع جوانبه فهى كارثة بكل المقايس فشكرا على الموضوع واليك الاسم الجديد للمشروع( مشروع اخرب بيتك)


----------



## فاضل عبد (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.
كل الشكر الك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## subhy farag (29 مايو 2010)

*مين قال ان التكلفة 225 الف او حتى 125الف جنيه الكلام دا مبالغ فية الدور الارضى اقصى تكلفة له 60 الف والتشطيب لصغر المساحة اقصاة 30 الف انا مقاول تشطيبات وديكورات واخدت اكثر من بيت هناك *انا معاك انة مشروع مش اللى هو لكن فى امكانية الاستفادة حتى لو كان عدد الاسرة اكثر من خمس افراد لانه عندك ثلاث طوابق وبالطبع الدور الثانى والثالث تكلفتهم معا اقل من تكلفة الدور الاول *


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 مايو 2010)

الزميل صبحي فرج ..انت لم تقرأ الموضوع جيدا .. المقصود بتكلفة ال 225 الف جنيه المبني بالكامل .. واتفق معك بان القيمة الخاصة بالدور الارضي حوالي 90 -100 الف جنيه كما ذكرتم .. ولكنك كما تعودنا نحن المصريين بالرضا بما يتاح .. تنظر من نفس المنظور وكـأن المال ليس لنا وانما هو هبة وعطية ..
اذكرك بمشروع مبارك لاسكان الشباب - ونحن هنا ات نتحدث عن زمن بعيد ..بل عده سنوات ماضية - حيث كانت الاسرة تمتلك شقة مساحتها 100 م2 صافية ولها من الارض والمساحات المفتوحة مثل هذه المساحة بمقابل 35 الف جنيه .. يسدد منها الشاب 3 الاف جنيه مقدما واقساط 200 جنيه شهرية لمدة سنتين ثم 70 جنيه شهريا حتي يسدد ثمن الشقة..
عموما دعنا نستفيد من مشاركتك معنا في الموضوع بصفتك مقاول تشطيبات وعملت في مشروع ابني بيتك كما ذكرت ..
نرجو منك عمل بيان مفصل بالتكلفة وكميات الحديد المستخدمة لكل عنصر انشائي لتكون مرشدا لاصحاب الاراضي في حساب تكلفتهم.. وشكرا لك مقدما.


----------



## خالد صلاح (30 مايو 2010)

الزميل صبحي فراج ..
لا زلنا في انتظار ردك


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (10 يونيو 2010)

للاسف معظم اللى اخذ الارض للتجاره واتحدى اللى يقول ان فيه اكثر من 25% من اللى حصلوا على الارض اساسا من المستحقين - لان انا اردت شراء قطعة ارض من احدهم ووجدت انه اشتراها كما يقولون للاستثمار .ثم المساكن الشعبيه ممكن تقوللى ازاى الشقق بتتوزع على مستحقيها اللى المفروض انهم مافيش معاهم فلوس ومع ذلك تجد منهم من يمتلك سياره اخر موديل وله شقه فى مكان تانى - ياعم قول ياباسط.


----------



## خالد صلاح (11 يونيو 2010)

الزميل احمد عمر الباشا ... طوال عمرنا نقول يا باسط وهو عز وجل يقول اعملوا وانا معكم .. والله لا يغير ما بقوم حتي يغيروا ما بانفسهم ..ما رأيك ان نقول هذه المرة يا باسط كن معنا ونحن نطالب بحقنا ..


----------



## A.ISSO (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك ...


----------



## ahmed_d (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم...
جزاك الله خيرا م خالد علي هذه الموضوعات الحرجه...
لقد كنت قريبا الي حد ما من هذه التجربه فلي قريب خارجمصر وطلب مني متابعه مقاول التنفيذ للقطعه طرفه.. والحمد لله ان المقاول كان مهندس فلم نختلف كثيرا علي الاساسيات المطلوبه, ولكن كان الفضول المهني يجتذبني للتعرف علي هذا المشروع الضخم من عماله ومواد لاحصر لها..وكانت هناك الكارثه..
ففي الوقت الذي ننفذ ارض زميلي وقواعدها منفصله وحديد قطر 16 مم واتذكر ارتفاعها 50 سم..جارنا الخلفي ونفس النموذج ينفذ اساساته فرشه من الخرسانه سمكها اعتقد لا يتجاوز 20 سم ويخرج منها اشاير الحديد والسلام..
واثناء خروجي في يوم من المشروع الضخم في حديثي مع المالك امسك بي بالشارع احد الشباب المصري المطحون وهو يقول لي بنفس اللفظ...
انت مهندس؟؟
قلت ايوه
قال مهندس مهندس يعني؟؟
فلم اتكلم بكلمه واخرج بطاقتي الشخصيه فلم يتردد هذا الشاب ان قرأها ليتأكد من مهنتي!!!!
وكان طلبه ان اصحبه لارضه بنفس المشروع لاري العمل صحيح وللا لانه يشعر بالقلق من المقاول المهندس(كما يدعي)..وتقابلنا وذهبت معه لاري اعمده بها ميول اثر من 5 سم ...وقواعد منفصله باللوحات اصبحت بقدره قادر مشتركه..اما الكارثه ان المقاول(المهندس)قام بتنفيذ السلم في الاتجاه الخطا بمعني انه عكس اتجاه القلبه الاولي ليدمر التصميم المعماري..وهنا توقف الشاب المديون حتي يبني بيت العمر وهو لايصدق ما اقوله له..وليس علي لسانه إلا انت متأكد يامهندس؟؟ طب شوف تاني؟؟ وطلب مني ترتيب مقابله مع المقاول( المهندس) بالموقع فوافقت...
وحضرت للموقع فوجدت شابا انيقا يحمل شنطه يد (لا احملها)ومعه نجارين ينادونه ب يبشمهندس..المهم وبعد جدال وكلام وارتفاع صوت من الطرفين أقر انه ليس مهندس(وهو ماإكتشفته وان لم يقولها)والتزم بإصلاح الاخطاء الممكنه وأن ما غيره النجار والحداد عن اللوحات امر عادي جدا وانت (أنا)يبشمهندس اللي مصعب الامور..نهايته كسرنا السلم ونفذناه صح(بفضل الله) ولن احكي ماذا حدث لي مع المهندس النجار والمهندس الحداد حتي اصحح هذا العمل لهذا الشاب المسكين...
المهم انني امسكت بالشاب وحملته المسئوليه عن ذلك بعدم اهتمامه بالسير في المسار السليم بالترتيب مع مهندس للاشراف علي هؤلاء المتهندسين لضمان حقه وحق المجتمع المسكين..
ولكني أحمل المسئولين عن وزاره الإسكان ببلدنا الغاليه مصر هذا الاستهتار والفوضي التي طغت علي هذا المشروع..وانا أكتب هذه السطور من إحدي البلاد العربيه المسلمه وأحيي مسئولين هذا البلدعلي ضبط جوده التنفيذ وإهتمام البلديه بالتفتيش علي هذا السوق الكبير من المقاولات لضمان صحه التنفيذ وعدم الإكتفاء علي إعتماد الإستشاريين(ليس تقليلا لهم)ولكن حمايه للحقوق والارواح وحضاره البلد..
وااسف للإطاله وأختم بكلمه غاليه علمها لنا الاستاذ الدكتور رضا كامل أستاذ العماره بكليه الهندسه جامعه القاهره 
أثناء الدراسات العليا بنفس القسم عام 2006 علي مثل هذه الامور أنها ( إهدار للمال العام ) وهي جريمه يحاسب عليها القانون....وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## maya man (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي ها التوضيح وهذي التجربه التي توضح الكثير والكثير.............
وما أقدر أقول غير.....اللهم وفق اولات المؤمنين لما تحب وترضي وأهدهم وأهدي بهم ......آمين.


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (17 يوليو 2010)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بداية اعرفكم بنفسي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا واحد من المهندسين اللي سماهم البشمهندس خالد مرتزقة في مشروع ابني بيتك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]خبرتي والحمد لله لا بأس بها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني تقترب من العشر سنوات[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]في مشروعات كبيرة جدا ولله الحمد تنفيذا وتصميما[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وانا عاوز استأذنك يا بشمهندس ارد على كلامك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بس يا ريت تتقبل الموضوع بصدر رحب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهاخد كلامك نقطة نقطة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أولا انت كلام عن الفلوس والناس هتجيب فلوس منين والاولى انه يعمل مشروع وكلام من دة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واسمحلي اقللك ان دي وجهات نظر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني واحد زيي انا معاك لو معاه المبلغ دة هيعمل بيه مشروع لكن ليه؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأني ولله الحمد عندي سكن ملك بالتالي عندي استقرار[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن لو ما كنش عندي كان اول حاجة هافكر فيها السكن والاستقرار[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ودي حاجة طبيعية وفطرية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني الواحد بحاجة للأساسيات قبل ما يكون عنده زيادة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لو حصلت كارثة اقتصادية في البلد المشروع ممكن يخرب لكن على الاقل مش هترمي في الشارع ولا صاحب البيت الايجار الجديد يقوللي مع ألف سلامة بعد سنة ولا اتنين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا إيه يا هندسة؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب نيجي للنقطة التانية وهي انك قلت[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]من الرسومات الهندسية المقدمة للمشروع ( وهي معده من وزارة الاسكان وملزمة لمشتري الارض[/FONT] .) **[FONT=&quot]تكلفة المشروع لا تقل باي حال عن 225 الف جنيه مصري .. بخلاف التشطيب طبعا والفرش ..من اين سيأتي الشاب بالفرق؟؟ 125 الف جنيه ..وحتي ببناء مرحلة اولي هي دور ارضي فقط ..تتكلف حوالي 135 الف جنيه .. الامر البديهي ..قرض من البنك او من الاهل والاصدقاء[/FONT] ..*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا الرقم دة مبالغ فيه بشدة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعشان احسم الخلاف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا عم مش انت مهندس[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب تعالى شوف الشغل اللي انا باعمله واستلم مني ولو لقيت حاجة مخالفة للمواصفات يبقى ليك الكلام[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع العلم اني بابني الثلاث أدوار مع التشطيب الخارجي ب 160 ألف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبابني الدور الارضي مع التشطيب الخارجي ب70 ألف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبصب خرسانة جاهزة بالبمب من المصانع وبكسر مكعبات بتطلع النتيجة قريبة جدا من المطلوب دة لو مازادتش[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وطبعا انا تابعت الموضوع ولقيت انك بتبالغ بشدة في تكاليف التشطيب الداخلي لاثبات وجهة نظرك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طوب إيه الداخلي دة اللي بعشر تلاف يا هندسة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اذا كان طوب كل الدور الارضي والسور بيكلف 7000 جنيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني القواطيع الداخلية مش هتكلف 2000 جنيه على اقصى تقدير [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني انت مقدرها تقريبا بخمسة اضعاف مش ضعف ولا اتنين [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعدين يا عم لو معاك عشرين ألف جنيه انا هشطبلك بيهم الشقة دي تشطيب متوسط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عداني العيب كدة ولا إيه؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب تعالى نقارن الارقام دي بالاسعار بتاع الشقق في مشاريع الاسكان القومي اللي هي نفس مساحة ابني بيتك بس شقة مش أرض وبيت واخد بالك؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اقل حاجة دلوقت في مشروع زي مشروع دجلة بالمز مثلا ب 103000 جنيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبتوصل ل136000 جنيه [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والاستلام بعد سنتين ونص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبقى ازيك بقى؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وايه الاحسن في وجهة نظرك[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بيت فيه دور ارضي متشطب ب100000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا شقة نفس المساحة ب 136000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا ايجار جديد بمتوسط 1000[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع احتمال الطرد وزيادة سنوية مطردة؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]متهيألي كدة المعادلة واضحة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب نزود بقى ان مسموحلك في ابني بيتك انك تغير التقسيم المعماري وتفتح ادوار على بعضها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني لو عملت فيلا دوبلكس هتبقى مساحة الوحدة السكنية بتاعتك 120 متر تقريبا ودي مساحة هايلة زي ما انت شايف يعني عشان اشتري مساحة زي دي في اكتوبر دلوقت كشقة محتاج على الاقل 300 ألف جنيه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يا ناس احنا والله فينا طبيعة غريبة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحكومة تبني نقول السكن غالي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب تدينا الارض واحنا نبني نقول مشروع فاشل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب انت عندك حل تاني؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قولوا وهتلاقي واحد متحامل هيطلع فيه القطط الفاطسة لأن المشروع مش عاجبه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا هنا مش بدافع عن حكومة البلد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بالعكس انا رأيي انها أفشل حكومة جات في تاريخ مصر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن لما الحكومة تعمل حاجة كويسة لازم نقول دي والله حاجة كويسة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيادتك قلت:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كل هذا تم تحويله الي كتل من الخرسانة لا عائد ولا دخل منها ..ولا تحقق وظائف لاحد ولا تنمو مع الزمن بل تقدم وتتهالك[/FONT] .
**[FONT=&quot]كم من المشروعات الصغيرة كان يمكن لهؤلاء الشباب البدء بها وكم من الوظائف كانت ستؤمن لهم ولغيرهم .. كم منها كان سينمو ليصبح كبيرا وكم منها كان سيتويع ليصبخ عملاقا .. فخرا لصاحبه ولبلده ؟؟ لمصلخة من تجميد كل هذه الاموال ودفنها تحت تراب الاساسات وبين خرسانات الاعمدة والاسقف[/FONT] ..*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ودة والله كلام غريب وعجيب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع ان أي واحد بيشتغل في الاستثمار العقاري هيقللك ان الاستثمار في العقار زي الدهب مش بيخسر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبقى ازاي مفيش عائد؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني احنا قدام حاجة من الاتنين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يإما واحد واخد السكن دة ليه عشان محتاجه وفي الحالة دي حسبنا هيوفر قد ايه عن لو اشترى شقة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يإما واحد واخد الحكاية استثمار ودي هتكسبوا كتير جدا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكلام بتاعك دة يابشمهندس لا ينطبق على المباني السكنية من الطراز دة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكلام دة ينطبق على شاليهات وفلل الرفاهية مش مباني الاحتياجات الاساسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني انا معاك ايه فايدة شراء فيللا في الساحل الشمالي بخمسة مليون عشان اسبوع في السنة؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن تقوللي ايه فايدة اني ادفع فلوس في خرسانات بيت انا محتاجه اسكن فيه؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والله منطق عجيب[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبقى الاولى على منطقك ان مفيش حاجة تتبني خالص بقى وأي حد معاه فلوس ينام في الشارع ولا يجوز في بيت ابوه ويحط الفلوس في مشروع [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا إيه يا هندسة؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب تعالى لنقطة تانية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انت قلت:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الامر الاخر ان المخطط العام بمدينة السادس من اكتوبر صنف المنطقة الواقعه بين طريق الفيوم والواحات كمنطقة اسكان سياحي وتم التخصيص للعديد من الشركات ومنها من بدء المشروع ومن يملكون اراضي من مشروع ابني بيتك بالمنطقة الاولي والخامسة يرون باعينهم ذلك[/FONT] ..
**[FONT=&quot]الامر الهام انه نتيجة ان المنطقة كانت مخصصة لهذا النوع من الاسكان تم تصميم مرافقها الاساسية علي اساس 90 شخص علي الفدان ككثافة سكانية قصوي [/FONT]..**[FONT=&quot]ولمن لا يعلمون ..تخيلوا كم الكثافة السكانية لمشروع لبني بيتك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 340 شخص علي الفدان[/FONT] .**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]طيب يا هندسة ممكن يكون معاك حق في النقطة دي لكن ياريت توضح للناس التالي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أولا ان الحساب لتدفقات الماء والكهرباء والصرف الصحي للمناطق الراقية أعلى كثيرا في متوسط استخدام الفرد الواحد منها في مناطق الاسكان المتوسط[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بمعنى ان انا لما هاجي احسب لفرد في اسكان راقي الكهربا هافرض انها اعلى بكتير من الفرد العادي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ليه ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لأن إذا كان الفرد العادي مثلا له قدرة على شراء مكيف في الشقة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فإن الفرد في الاسكان الراقي سيضع مكيف في كل غرفة بالتالي معدلات استهلاك الاسكان الراقي أعلى بكثير من حيث متوسط استهلاك الفرد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني في الاخر هتلاقي الرقم ثابت كالتالي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]معدل استهلاك الفرد في الاسكان الراقي مضروبا في عدد السكان يساوي تقريبا معدل استهلاك الفرد في الاسكان المتوسط مضروبا في عدد السكان[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]متهيألي وضحت ودي أول نقطة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]النقطة التانية: خلينا نفرض ان التصميم غلط وانه مش هيكفي وهيعمل مشاكل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب ياأخي ماأنا لو اشتريت شقة في أي مكان فيكي يا مصر هلاقي نفس المشاكل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إلا لو انا من طائفة معينة انا عمري ما هكون منها وبالتالي عمري ما هاعيش في المستوى ولا الأماكن اللي هما عايشين فيها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طب متخلينا واقعيين[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لغاية ما المشكلة دي تتحل المفروض منشتريش ولا نبي ولا نجوز ولا نخلف ولا إيه؟؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيادتك قلت:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
**[FONT=&quot]اما الكارثة الحقيقية فهي هندسية .. او فلنقل انها ضياع الهندسة[/FONT] ..
**[FONT=&quot]المشروع ممتد علي طول مصر كلها ..شمالا وجنوبا وشرقا وغربا كلما تواجد هناك فرصة لذلك .. وبالرغم من ذلك فالرسومات الهندسية ( وهي كما ذكرنا ملزمة للمالك ) بها نفس التصميم الانشائي للاساسات .. وكأن التربة لا تختلف من مكان لمكان داخل مصر[/FONT] ..**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]وده الحقيقة كلام مش مضبوط نهائيا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أولا لأن لوحات الاساسات في المشروع دة نازلة على نماذج مناسبة لإجهادات تربة مختلفة تبدأ من 0[/FONT].75 [FONT=&quot]كيلو جرام للسنتمتر المربع لغاية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2 كيلوجرام للسنتيمتر المربع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والرسومات دي كلها عندي لو تحب ارفعهالك على أي موقع رفع[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الحاجة التانية ان كل واحد بياخد قطعة ارض بيطلب منه تقرير جسة عشان يعرف اجهاد التربة وطبيعتها ومنسوب وتوصيات التأسيس [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طبعا فيه فعلا استشاريين بايعنها وبيضربوا التقارير دي[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن كمان فيه جهات محترمة بتعمل الجسات دي زي جامعة عين شمس وجامعة الفيوم وبيطلعوا تقارير مضبوطة بتوصيات واقعية لحد كبير[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب سيادتك قلت بعد كدة [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]بعد الاساسات .. من يراجع التصميم الانشائي للمشروع هناك علي الاقل نموذج درسته بعناية وهو غير امن انشائيا عند حالة التحميل القصوي[/FONT] .. un save **[FONT=&quot]والكلمة بالانجليزية لتوضيح مدي خطورة الموقف[/FONT]..**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]واعذرني يا بشمهندس دي واسعة شوية معلش[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المباني دي مصممة بهبل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كمية الحديد والخرسانة اللي فيها زيادة على الاقل مرتين عن اللي المبنى محتاجه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني مساحة 75 متر المتوسط الطبيعي يكون فيه 8 أو 9 اعمدة لما تلاقي النموذج فيه 16 عمود أو 14 أو 13 على اقل تقدير يبقى الموضوع متصمم بزيادة جدا[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إيه رأيك ان اكتر الناس اللي عندهم اراضي في المشروع بيعملوا تعديل انشائي بسبب التصميم الزيادة دة؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طيب انا كمان اللي بعملهم التعديل وبقللهم عدد الاعمدة ل10 اعمدة و11 عمود وبيبقى المبنى [/FONT]save [FONT=&quot]وزي الفل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومهندس في جهاز المدينة بيراجع ورئيس قسم التراخيص بيعتمد ومستعد ارفعلك كمان واحد من التعديلات تراجعها وهتلاقيها [/FONT]save [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بس انا والله مستعجب ازاي انت بتقول على مبنى فيه 16 عمود مساحته 75 متر مش آمن يعني دي لو العمدان دي كانت مينيمم واتسلحت تسليح مينيمم هيبقى المبنى آمن[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فمابالك والعمدان دي متسلحة بهبل يبقى ازي الحال؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]النقطة الاخيرة هي موضوع التنفيذ والكلام اللي انت بتقوله عن غش كتير من المقاولين صحيح لكن المسألة كالتالي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]واحد جاله مرض قالوله روح لدكتور يكشفلك وقللك عندك ايه قال لا يا عم انا هروح للحلاق ارخص[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يبقى مين اللي غلطان؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]نفس الحكاية واحد راح لمقاول ملوش مكان ولا ورق ولا عنوان ومرحش لمهندس عشان الاول أرخص يبقى مين اللي غلطان؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اللي اداله الارض ولا المهندس ولا المقاول ولا هو؟؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]متهيألي الجواب واضح[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مع ان كل اجهزة المدينة في جميع انحاء الجمهورية بتطلب شهادة اشراف من مهندس معتمد نقابيا لكن للأسف الاهالي بيسترخصوا ويضربوا الشهادات دي وكتير من المهندسين للأسف مش بياخدوا بالهم ان عمل شهادة اشراف من غير اشراف فعلي هو شهادة زور[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن ارجع واقللك فيه مكاتب محترمة كتير وشغل بيطلع زي الفل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وانا مش هضرب بنفسي مثال طبعا لأن مادح نفسه كذاب ولا هقللك اسم مكتبي عشان معملش دعاية لنفسي لكن كفاية اقللك ان كل الخرسانات اللي بنصبها في الموقع خرسانات جاهزة من مصانع خرسانة سمعتها حلوة جدا وبناخد عينات وبنكسرها وبنجيب نتايج هايلة ولله الحمد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]انا اسف في النهاية للإطالة لكن كان لازم ارد بتفيل شوية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وشكرا على وقتكم [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم[/FONT]


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 يوليو 2010)

مهندس سهل .. لا اعتقد انني احتاج للرد علي مشاركتك .. فنفس النقاط وردت في اكثر من مشاركة ورددت عليها .. ولا اري جديدا بمشاركتك سوي ايلوب الاستهزاء والسخرية الذي تعودت عليه مع الوقت من العاملين بهذه المهنة ( المقاولات ) .. وارجو من القراء الكرام الرجوع الي مشاركة الزميل احمد -د لمعرفة ذلك .. 
بالمناسبة كم هو مكسبك كمقاول من تكلفة 160 الف جنيه لبناء 3 ادوار بالتشطيب ؟؟


----------



## خالد صلاح (21 يوليو 2010)

الزميل Ahmed-d 
اشكر لك مشاركتك ..علي الاقل هناك واحد يستطيع ان سنظر للصورة الكبيرة ويري ما يعجز من اعماه الله عن ان يراه ..
نقطة هامة واضحة في مشاركتك .. وهي انه اذا اراد ولي الامر صلاح الحال فانه ليس بالامر العسير .. وكثير من الدول تفعل ذلك .. مرة اخري لك شكري علي مشاركتك


----------



## أدم الحاسي (22 يوليو 2010)

لماذا العرب يعتميدونا على الغرب في دراسة الدكتوراة؟ ولماذا لانطور من تعليمنا ونحتكر دراسة أو منهج خاص بنا؟


----------



## أدم الحاسي (22 يوليو 2010)

من ترك صلاة الصباح ليس في وجهة نور من ترك صلاة الظهر ليس في رزقه بركه من ترك صلاة العصر ليس في جسمه قوة من ترك صلاة المغرب ليس في اولاده ثمره من ترك صلاة العشاء ليس في نومه راحه


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (22 يوليو 2010)

يا هندسة معلش دة اسمه تهرب
انا اوردتلك كلام علمي ووقائع موجودة ومعلومات انت مكنتش تعرفها
لكن للأسف انت لغيت كل دة وبسهولة رحت قايل سبق الرد
طب على فكرة انا قرأت التوبك كله قبل ما أكتب أي كلمة
طيب مين اللي قال قبلي حكاية النماذج المختلفة لتصميم الاساسات باجهادات مختلفة؟؟؟
مين اللي ناقشك قبلي في مسألة أمان المبنى؟؟
مين اللي ناقشك قبلي في تصميم شبكات الخدمات الاساسية في المنطقة؟؟
ممكن توريني ؟؟ يمكن انا مخدتش بالي

عموما تهربك من الرد واضح وانا كانت نظرتي من الاول انك متحامل على المشروع مش عارف ليه
وعموما يا هندسة انا مقدرش استهزأ بيك انت راجل فوق راسي وخبرة عني
لكن هو اختلاف في وجهات النظر وطرق عرض الرأي مش أكتر

أما مكسبي معلش يا هندسة دي حاجة بتاعتي 
وعلى فكرة انا مش شغال في ابني بيتك بس
الحمد لله شغال في مناطق الفلل في زايد وغرب سوميد
يعني ابني بيتك مش حاجة اساسية بالنسبالي 
انا طبعا فاهم تلميحك لكن ربنا يسامحك
وربنا ييسر لينا وليك
ويرزقنا من الحلال ويبعدنا عن الحرام


----------



## خالد صلاح (22 يوليو 2010)

دعونا نكمل المناقشة قيما يفيد الناس .. هذا هو الهدف .. لكن ردا علي نقطة محددة ..لا يوجد تصاميم مختلقة للاساسات ..هناك تصميم واحد يفترض اجهاد تربة 1.5 كجم علي سم2 باعتباره الاجهاد السائد وهذا الكلام من مركز بحوث البناء القائم بالتصميم ..وتبريرهم ان معامل الامان بالكود النصري عالي بما يملاء الفراغ الناتج تباين اختلاف التربة .. ومرة اخري دعونا نكمل فيما يفيد التاس وليس فيما يفيدنا اشخاص محددة فقط..


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (24 يوليو 2010)

طيب تحب ارفعلك التصميمات على أي موقع رفع؟؟
يا أخي من علم حجة على من لم يعلم
مينفعش يبقى منطقك الحاجة اللي معرفهاش تبقى مش موجودة


----------



## خالد صلاح (28 يوليو 2010)

انت تصر علي ان تضيع الوقت فيما لا يفيد .. والكلام الوارد غير منطقي اصلا واي طالب في السنة الاولي في قسم الهندسة المدنية يعلم ان تصميم الاساسات لا يمكن ان يتم الا بدراسة تربة لموقع المشروع ذاته ..ولا يجوز حتي الاخذ بالاعتبار نتائج الارض المجاورة حتي ولو كانت ملاصقة للموقع .. لان الموضوع - كما يعلم الجميع - ليس اجهاد تربة فقط وانما طبيعه التربة ايضا ونوعها والتي احيانا ما تختلف داخل قطعه الارض الواحدة .. ماذا اذا كانت هناك طفلة .. ماذا اذا كانت التربة صخرية متشققة .. ماذا اذا كانت هناك فجوات وكهوف كما بارض مدينة 15 مايو .. الا يستدعي ذلك معالجة خاصة ..ومناسيب تاسيس مختلفة ؟؟؟؟
تبدو سخريتك الان في غير محلها .. انصحك الا تبسط الامور اكثر من اللازم .. وعموما اؤكد للقراء ما جاء في مشتركتي السابقة ان التصميم المعد هو لاجهاد 1.5 فقط وهذه المعلومة من المركز القومي لبحوث البناء القائم بالتصميم ..


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (29 يوليو 2010)

يا هندسة فين السخرية الله يهديك
طيب الكلام دة سليم
وكل واحد واخد ارض في المشروع بيطلب منه عمل جسة
والجسة فيها توصيات التأسيس
من احلال ومناسيب وخلافه
واسأل أي واحد عنده ارض في ابني بيتك هيقللك على الحكاية دي
وفيه جهات حكومية مسئولة عن عمل الجسات
زي جامعة الفيوم وجامعة عين شمس
والكلام دة انا قلتوا قبل كدة
لكن واضح انك مخدتش بالك
هه 
في أي حاجة تانية مزعلاك؟؟
وبعدين على فكرة مادة الاساسات في الكلية بتدرس من السنة الثالثة
يعني طلاب أولى وتانية ميعرفوش الكلام دة
وبعدين دي بتدرس للقسم المدني
اللي هو احنا
مش المعماري سيادتك 
اللي هو انتوا
يعني من الاخر بالتأكيد المهندس المدني بيفهم في المواضيع دي اكتر بكتير من المهندس المعماري
ولا إيه


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 يوليو 2010)

بنفس اسلوبك ..
شوف المصيبة بقي .. المعلومة العامة اللي بيعرفها طالب اولي مدني قبل ما يدرسها في سنة ثالثة ..واللي يعرفها حتي المعماري ..فيه ناس مش عارفاها ..


----------



## خالد صلاح (29 يوليو 2010)

بنفس اسلوبك ..
شوف المصيبة بقي .. المعلومة العامة اللي بيعرفها طالب اولي مدني قبل ما يدرسها في سنة ثالثة ..واللي يعرفها حتي المعماري ..فيه ناس مش عارفاها ..


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (31 يوليو 2010)

طيب انت بتهرب ليه مترجع لنقطة البحث
دلوقت التصميم على اجهادات تربة مختلفة
وكل واحد بيطلب منه يعمل جسة ويلتزم بالتوصيات اللي فيها
وبيعطى التصميم بتاع القواعد بتاعته على حسب اجهاد التربة
يبقى زعلان انت ليه بقة؟؟
سيبك بقة من المصايب والكوارث ومش عارف مين مش عارف ايه
خلينا في لب الموضوع


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (31 يوليو 2010)

دة يا هندسة عدة نماذج لتصميم القواعد بالنسبة لواحد من نماذج الجهاز
عشان انت مصر بطريقة غريبة ان الكلام دة مش موجود
http://rapidshare.com/files/410195525/_____________.rar
يا رب تقتنع بقة


----------



## M.H.SH (1 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير 
فأنا والله ممن شاهدوا لوحات لهذا المشروع وتخيلت نفسى وأنا أحاول السكن فيه والله لم استطع. 
كما أن هناك أمر أخر وهو لو إفترضنا الأبعاد العادية لأثاث غرفة النوم الرئيسية - دولاب (0.60*2.80) + سرير ( 1.60*2.00) على الأقل - فإنك لا تستطيع وضع هذا الأثاث في أي واحده من هذه الغرف.
كذلك لو راجعتم جداول التشطيبات ستجدون أخطاءا فادحه مثل : بلاط أرضية صالة الطعام والغرف من البلاط الأسمنتي وغيرها.... .
وا أسفاه على الهندسة المعمارية.*


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الي متي ستظل الحكومة مطنشة الشعب بالشكل دا 
الناس بتاكل في بعض من الفقر 
وللاسف ان اولي الامر من المسؤولين الحكوميين مش في دماغهم 
ولما تيجي تواجه حد يقولك ان معدلات التنمية في ازدياد وان الحصائيات بتقول ماشاء الله علي معدلات التنمية بالنسبة للمعدلات من عشر سنين 
لكن انا شايف ان مصر نازلة في منحني الانهيار والغلا والفقر والبطالة والبلطجة هي اللي متصدرة المعدلات وانها في اعلي معدلاتها 
كمان الطناش الحكومي في اعلي معدلاته 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## eng 4 ever (7 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يستر علي الغلابه اللي هيسكنو فيه
الله المستعان


----------



## gama1 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء .................كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير ....................
عساكم من عواده .......................................
لاننى جديد قرأت الباب من اوله الى آخرة.............وعلى الرغم من اننى ليس تخصصى هندسه ..............الا انى ارى ان الاختلاف الموضوعى يفيد كثيرا ويثرى الموضوع جدا ................واعجبت بالحوار ولكن بصراحة بعض المشاركات فيها بعض التجاوزات الكلامية والفاظ غير مهذبة ولا يليق بالمنتدى عموما وبلاخص بالباب .........
عموما ..............ربنا مطلع على النوايا وكل بنى آدم فيه عقل جدير به ان يوزن امورة .............
ولكن لى طلب من المتخصصين وهو:
اننى لى قطعة ارض فى المنطقة السابعة قطاع س فى اكتوبر وعلى الرغم من اننى استلمت الارض منذ 5-12-2009
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ ولم افعل شئ بسبب تدبير المال ولكن ما يؤرقنى هو ان المنطقة س كلها طفلة منفوشية وعملت جسة فى المقاولين العرب .............وخايف من المقاول ان يمشى اموره فى الاحلال ...............والكل يقول تقرير الجسه مبالغ فيه وعندما ذهبت من اربع شهور للمنطقة رأيت العجب العجاب من اهدار الاموال ....................
واحزننى ما يأتى :
1- على الاقل الدولة وفرت المرافق اولا ...سعر المياه مغالى فيها جدا 
2-ياريت كانت الدولة عملت احلال للتربة فى المناطق مثل س على نفقة المواطن ................
3-على الرغم من انها بديل ممتاز لمعظم الناس الا ان الحكومة القت الشباب فى غياهب الصحراء الجرداء ...
وكأن الحكومة لا تقدم منفعة للناس الا وتضع عراقيل امامهم عن عمد ....سبحان الله اعتقد تبحث للناس عن هموم لتشغلهم ..............
4- المشروع كلة لا يكلف الدولة 12ال فدان لا تساوى 1%من مجموع ما نهبه رجل اعمال وكأن قدر الشاب المصرى ان ينام فى حجرة نوم رأسه على السرير ورجله فى البلكونة او الصالة ............
ياريت رد ماذا افعل


----------



## ahmed_d (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ gama 1
مرحبا بالمنتدي
ردي لك باختصار :
بعد ما قراته هنا لو ان بناء ارضك يناسبك سواء سكن لك مثل كثير ممن رضوا بذلك او استثمار رغم ما اوضحه اخواننا من عيوب ومشاكل وارده بالفعل , فعليك أن تلجأ لمهندس ذو سمعه جيده للاشراف علي البناء .
وإن كنت متردد فعليك التفكير في استغلال المال في مكان انسب إن امكن لك ذلك.
بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد صلاح (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ gama 1
كل عام وانتم بخير .. 
في البداية ارجو ان تأخذ في الاعتبار ما ذكرته في اصل الموضوع عن المشروع .. وخذ في الاعتبار بيع الارض وشراء سكن ملائم في اي حي اخر باكتوبر .. ويمكنك ان تجد سكن مناسب بالاسكان العائلي هناك ..
وان وصلت لقرار بالاستمرار في عملية البناء .. اسمح لي بان احذرك بشدة من موضوع الطفلة .. وارجو منك أن تتوجه الي مهندس متخصص لمراجعه التصميم الانشائي بناء علي نتائج نقرير الجسات .. دعك من تقرير المقاولون العرب الان ..توجه الي جامعه القاهرة او عين شمس وكلفهم بعمل جسات جديدة .. لابد ان تكون ميكانيكية ولعمق لا يقل عن 10 م .. ولابد ان تحضر بنفسك تنفيذ الجسات وان تتأكد بانها وصلت الي العمق المطلوب ( ببساطة حبل طوله 10 م واربط به شيء ثقيل وانزله في الحفرة للتأكد) .. وان عينة تم اخذها كل 1م ووضعت في اكياس واغلقت هذه الاكياس وتم ترقيمها .. 
التقرير الجديد سيكون اما تأكيد للتقرير السابق او يفنده .. ولا تعتمد علي نفسك في التأكد من ذلك بل علي متخصص ..

ولي صديق بني منزل له بنفس المنطقة وهو دكتور بجامعه الشروق مر بجميع هذه التجارب يمكنني ان ارسل لك رقم تليفونه اذا اردت وسيرحب بمساعدتك ..

ثانيا .. لابد من وجود مهندس من طرفك ..لا علاقة له بالمقاول ولا يعرفه .. وصدقني اي كانت تكلفته لن تدفعها انت بل سيدفعها المقاول ..
ان اردت الرجوع الي في اي امر او رغبت في ارسال تقرير الجسات الجديد لاعرضه علي خبراء ..انا تحت امرك وسيسرني مساعدتك ..


----------



## إسلام علي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

http://www.trakhes.com/tra/forumdisplay.php?f=114
فيديوهات للمشروعات في ابني بيتك
والصحيح هو إخرب بيتك !


----------



## gama1 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

خالد صلاح قال:


> الاخ gama 1





خالد صلاح قال:


> كل عام وانتم بخير ..
> في البداية ارجو ان تأخذ في الاعتبار ما ذكرته في اصل الموضوع عن المشروع .. وخذ في الاعتبار بيع الارض وشراء سكن ملائم في اي حي اخر باكتوبر .. ويمكنك ان تجد سكن مناسب بالاسكان العائلي هناك ..
> وان وصلت لقرار بالاستمرار في عملية البناء .. اسمح لي بان احذرك بشدة من موضوع الطفلة .. وارجو منك أن تتوجه الي مهندس متخصص لمراجعه التصميم الانشائي بناء علي نتائج نقرير الجسات .. دعك من تقرير المقاولون العرب الان ..توجه الي جامعه القاهرة او عين شمس وكلفهم بعمل جسات جديدة .. لابد ان تكون ميكانيكية ولعمق لا يقل عن 10 م .. ولابد ان تحضر بنفسك تنفيذ الجسات وان تتأكد بانها وصلت الي العمق المطلوب ( ببساطة حبل طوله 10 م واربط به شيء ثقيل وانزله في الحفرة للتأكد) .. وان عينة تم اخذها كل 1م ووضعت في اكياس واغلقت هذه الاكياس وتم ترقيمها ..
> التقرير الجديد سيكون اما تأكيد للتقرير السابق او يفنده .. ولا تعتمد علي نفسك في التأكد من ذلك بل علي متخصص ..
> ...



 شكرا لك اخى العزيز الفاضل .خالد صلاح ...........
سررت بالرد ولكن اخبرك بما حدث فعلى معى 
لقد استسلمت للأمر الواقع وقمت بأسناد القطعة لمقاول عنطريق صديق بنى فى المنطقة السادسة وبنى له ثلاث ادوار واخبرنى صديقى بأن الرجل امين بناءا على سابق معاملة .
ماحد يوم الاحد الماض تم حفر لمسافة ثلاث امتار وردم حوالى ثلاثين سم رمل وتم دكة باللودر وبعد رشه بالمياه ثم عمل صبه عادية ب 10 سم ...وتم الاتفاق مع المقاول بالمصنعية 12500 ج للدور الاراضى وطبقا لرسومات الجهاز وحتى اعتمد على مناسيب الجيران لان بيرات الصرف الصحى تم ردمها وعليها تلال من المخلفات ....والواقع اليم جدا ومليارات مهدرة ولا حديث الا مشى حالك وشوف بلة غيرك ..........وطبعا المثل السائد اللى يشوف بلوة غيرة تهون عليه بلوتة .....وحقيىق انا مدبر 55 الف للدور الارضى بالمصنعية ....وظروفى الصحية غير مناسبة على الاطلاق فالحمد لله اعانى مشاكل صحية متعددة من هيموفليا والفيرس سى وبهاق وخشونة مفاصل لدرجة اننى ذهبت الى المقاول يوم الاحد لم استطع الذهاب ثانيا بسبب تعبى ولا يوجد احد سوى الوالد المسن 71 عاما هو الذى سوف يتابع ..........مجبر اخاك لا بطل .....واخيرا انا فلاح من ضواحى القاهرة واكتوبر لا اعيش اطلاقا فى شقة مهما كانت المبررات ولا استطيع ان اسكن فى سكن الا ملكى حسب ما تعودت ........فهل ترى حل اخر ..
لك شكرى وتقدرى وشكرا لجميع الردود..............


----------



## خالد صلاح (2 أكتوبر 2010)

"""" يوم الاحد الماض تم حفر لمسافة ثلاث امتار وردم حوالى ثلاثين سم رمل وتم دكة باللودر وبعد رشه بالمياه ثم عمل صبه عادية ب 10 سم ...وتم الاتفاق مع المقاول بالمصنعية 12500 ج للدور الاراضى وطبقا لرسومات الجهاز وحتى اعتمد على مناسيب الجيران لان بيرات الصرف الصحى تم ردمها وعليها تلال من المخلفات ...."""" اقتباس


لا اصدق ما قرأته ... بعد كل مت كتبناه وتحدثنا عنه ..هذا ما تفعله ؟؟ 30 سم احلال بالرمل .. لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..
هل روحك وارواح اولادك بسيطة الي هذه الدرجة .. تعلم ان الارض طفلية وتغلق عينيك واذنيك وتفعل ما يفعله الناس .. ما احساسك وانت تضع السكين علي رقبت ابن من ابناءك وتنتظر ان يتحرك او يتعثر احد فتقتله وعذرك انه هو الذي تحرك .. لا اكاد اصدق 
وطبعا الشماعه جاهزة ..ماذا نفعل .. ما الذي بايدينا ..كل الناي عاملة كده .. الف عذر وعذر لفعل الخطأ لانه الاسهل .. 
عرضنا عليك المساعده ومجانا .. وهناك الكثير من الزملاء الافاضل لم يكن احد منهم سيتأخر عن نصيحة او استشارة .. ومع ذلك ذهبت الي المقاول الذي يقول الناس عنه انه امين .. بالطبع هذا المقاول اكتسب بالخبرة ما تعلمه المهندس في الكلية وغيرها .. وكفاية ان صاحبك شكر فيه .. كده انت عملت المطلوب منك ..
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..


----------



## minagergis (4 أكتوبر 2010)

معك كل الحق فيما قلت 
اضف الي ذلك كارثة اخري من الكوارث التي قد لا تظهر الا بعد مرور وقت ليس بطويل
نظرا للتكلفة الكبيرة المتوقعة للمشروع لكل فرد وننظرا لضيق المدة التي تخصصها الدولة للقيام بالانشاء كاملا حتي تسقط الاقساط عن صاحبها
فقد لجأ البض الي عمل الاعمدة بدون حديد
فقط يزرعون بعض قطع الحديد في اخر العمود حتي يظهر وباقي العمود عبارة عن خرسانة عادية فقط
فهو لا يهمه سوي ان يقوم بانهاء الدور الارضي حتي لا يقع تحت طائلة المخالفة ويحدث ما يحدث بعد ذلك
الكارثة الكبري ان مثل هذا الشخص قد يبيع مسكنه بعد فترة انقضاء المهلة لشخص لا يعرف ما حدث وتكون الكارثة بأن يكمل الاخر البناء فوق الهواء وتحدث الكارثة فوق رأيه
تري اين الرقابة واين اشراف المحليات علي هذا المشروع الضخم
تري لو كانت الدولة سلمت هذه الاراضي لمؤسسات كبيرة تقوم بالبناء بهامش ربحي بسيط لتقوم بالعبء الاكبر عن الشباب الذين ليس لديهم خبرة في عالم البناء ووقوا فريسة لجشع المقاولين والاعراب في المنطقة
ولكن في النهاية ليس لنا سوي ان ندعو 
لك الله يامصر


----------



## trust (5 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد شيء عظيم ما شاء الله عقول مفكره واعيه بقيمه واهميه التفكير الهندسي اولا في اي مشروع
ولكني اود ان اسال سؤال
لماذا نضع كل جهودنا في النقد وتحليل المشكله بدون البحث عن حل سريع وتوصيله للمسؤلين
يا جماعه دي مسؤليه كل مهندس
احنا اللي لازم نغير ونصلح


----------



## سماح مصطفي محمد (9 يناير 2012)

اظن ان دور الدولة كان ممكن يكون اطول شوية لضبط المشروع بمعني تكوين هيئة استشارية من الدولة لمراقبة المشروع و تقديم الاعتمادات مش بس اسيبها للناس.وبعدين ابني بيتك من الاول مش مضبوط لانة معمول لمحدودي الدخل اي دخلهم الشهري لا يزيد عن الف جنية و كلنا عارفين ان الفئة دي في مصر ما تقدرش ابدا تبني بيت في الفترة المطلوبة. يعني ما بني علي باطل فهو باطل.


----------



## wasfi2012 (16 يناير 2012)

الموضوع مهم جدا و المشاركين محترمين و احترامي لكل الاراء

اعتقد ان معظم من لم يستطيع البناء في ابني بيتك قام بالبيع و انا شوفت ناس كتيييير عملت كده و معظم الموجودين بيعملوا تعديل للنموذج و بكل بساطه لو المشكله ان المساحه قليله نشوف اللي بيشتري دلوقتي بيدفع كام و ليه يا تري لو الموضوع فاشل !!!!!!! يعني المستحق واخد المتر بـ 70 جنيه و بيبع بعد كده باضعاف ليه يا تري يعني المشتري غبي !!!!!!!!
كمان لو فكرنا في التكلفه و التعديل للنموذج ليصبح الارضي و الاول شقة واحده هنلاقي انه كويس مش وحش كمان مستوي التشطيب و شكل المبني و مستوي التنفيذ يرجع للمالك مش للدوله 
كمان في حاجه مهمه قوي لو فكرت انك تطلع من المشروع ده 3 ادوار بـ 3 شقق كل شقه مستقله زي المشروع ما هو معمول يبقي طبعا فاشل هو ينفع نعمل دمج علشان نطلع مساحه مثلا 120 متر "دورين" كده يبقي فيه شقه بجد 
موضوع التنفيذ انا قرات التعليقات كلها اعتقد ان محدش مسئول عن سلامه بيته غير المالك يعني اللي عاوز ينفذ صح لازم هيكون معاه مهندس كويس يتابع كل حاجه لان ده تخصص مش اي حاجه ينفع اي حد يعملها
انا عندي قطعه في المشروع و قمت بالتعديل و كان المهندس محترم و شاطر و طبعا المشاكل تقدر تقول زي ما انت عاوز " فساد الدوله كلها لصالح المخلوع و اسرته محدش فاضي لمصر اصلا" و عاوز اقول ان التكلفه وصلت معايا لحد مباني الارضي 95 الف بدون التشطيب و بسبب القلق و البلطجه مقدرتش اشطب
عموما اللي انا متاكد منه و شوفته بعنيه ان اللي مش معاه مهندس لازم لازم و اكيد بيتسرق من المقاول و ممكن تسمع زي ما انت عاوز من ارقام غريبه 50 الف 60 الف بس علي فكره التعديل بيوفر و بيكلف علي حسب التعديل
اخيرا اللي بيقول الموضوع فاشل ممكن ننتظر شويه كمان لحد لما المرافق تدخل و نشوف السعر يا تري وصل لكام و علي فكره معظم اللي بيشتروا هناك ناس من الطبقه المتوسطه و المتعلمه 
المهم ربنا يوفق الجميع و يا ريت محدش يسيب نفسه للمقاول حتي لو حافظ القرآن كله كمان لازم وجود مهندس في كل خطوه


----------



## m a osman (16 يناير 2012)

اجسنتم ايها الاخوه 
انا احب ان اضيف ايضا ان معظم مقاولي المشروع لا يتصفو بالامانه او الخبره وذلك بتجربتي من خلال الاشراف علي بعض هذه المشروعات والتي اخليت مسئوليتي عنها بغد اكتشاف الامر


----------



## خالد صلاح (18 فبراير 2015)

*هل اتعظ متعظ ؟ ام ان النسيان لا زال افة امة المليار ؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كتبت هذا الموضوع في عام 2009 عند بداية مشروع ابني بيتك .. محذرا ومنبها الي حفرة عميقة تغطيها الامنيات والي فخ حكومي كبير للبسطاء .. ححينها - عند نشر الموضوع - اتفق معي من اتفق واختلف من اختلف وهاجمنا البعض وساندنا البعض .
اليوم نحن في العام 2017 .. ثماني سنوات مضت علي المشروع .. هل تعلمون ماذا حدث ؟ تماما ما ناقشناه جميعا وحذرنا منه .سنعرض للموقف الان من الواقع وليس من خلال رأي او فكر .. 
فاذا كنا لم نستطع الاستفادة من الفكر ومن الرأي حينها ..فلنتعلم ونستفد من العبرة والعظة 

تفضلوا معي تابعوا موقف المشروع :

«المجتمعات العمرانية» تعترف بفشل «ابني بيتك» بسبب «عدم التخطيط» 
http://www.almasryalyoum.com/news/details/311471

بالصور..جولة في مشروع "الأشباح " .. ابني بيتك سابقا
http://akhbarelyom.com/news/newdetails/318279/1/بالصور..جولة.html

وزير الإسكان بعد تفقد مشروع ''إبني بيتك'' :''إحنا كده بنضحك علي الناس''
http://www.masrawy.com/News/News_Eg...فقد-مشروع-إبني-بيتك-إحنا-كده-بنضحك-علي-الناس-


آمال 92 ألف مستفيد.. حطمتها شروط «ابنى بيتك»
http://www.ahram.org.eg/NewsQ/276011.aspx

"مشروع ابنى بيتك" لايوجد به مرافق !! 
http://www.masr11.com/business/item/112235-مشروع-ابنى-بيتك-لايوجد-به-مرافق.html#sthash.J1c7D3RY.dpbs

منسق ائتلاف ابني بيتك: المشروع فاشل من أول يوم
http://www.masralarabia.com/اخبار-مصر/480881-بالفيديو-منسق-ائتلاف-ابني-بيتك-المشروع-فاشل-من-أول-يوم


----------



## محمد سعيد ابو فهد (19 فبراير 2015)

كلامك صحيح مية في المية يا باش مهندس خالد صلاح بس المستفز في كافة الوزراء الي قعدوا علي كرسي وزارة الاسكان مش عارف اقولها ازاي خايف اشتم حد يزعل مني بس هكون محترم موضوع ابني بيتك مستفز لدرجة كبيرة وفي ناس كتير اتظلمت فيه لكن قمة الاستعباط المتواصل والاستخفاف بالشعب هو موضوع بيت الوطن الخاص بالعاملين في الخارج دا رأي من الي فهمته من الوزارة 1 - تدفع بالدولار دا اجباري طبعا يعني انا سبتلك البلد وقولت اشق طريقي بره مصر تيجي تقولي دولار انا مصري وبشتري في مصر اعتقد انك عيب توفر عملةصعبة علي حسابي مع العلم ان من ضمن الشروط اني لو قعدت في مصر بردو اسدد بالدولار والحوالة تكون من الخارج ازاي مش عارف ليهم حل 2 - المبالغة في سعر الارض نفس المكان بيتعمل علية قرعة للي قاعد في مصر باقل من نص الثمن 3 - المبالغة في المساحة الي انت مجبر تاخدها طبعا 400 متر و 600 متر اعتقد ان 200 كفاية لبيت عيلة لو هيبنو علي 50 في المية 4 - مواقع المشروع انا من المنوفية لكن اقرب موقع للمشروع علي بعد مش اقل من 200 كيلو 
والله الي شغالين بره مبيبيضو دهب


----------



## خالد صلاح (24 فبراير 2015)

عزيزي المهندس محمد سعيد .. بيت الوطن لا يختلف عن ابني بيتك .. مجرد وسيلة لبيع الوهم للحالمين بمنزل او سكن .. مشكلتنا نحن المصريين ان احلامنا محدودة وطموحاتنا دائما لا تتعدي سقف القناعه بالقليل .
في اي دولة يتخرج شاب من كليته وهو يحلم بمستقبل وله طموحات قد لا يكون سقفها عمل خاص وشركة ناجحة واختراعات واكتشافات باسمه واسم لامع .
اما نحن فيتخرج عندنا الشاب من جامعته وحلم حياته شقة واسرة ووظيفة او عمل ثابت .. وتنتهي قمة الطموح عند ذلك .
حتي من يهرب من فخ العمل في مصر ويخرج الي افق اوسع خارجها .. تصبح كل اماله ان يحقق ادخارا يكفل له شراء قطعه ارض وتوفير سكن له ولابناءه .. فقط ومن يتجاوز الحدود يحلم بمشروع صغير يؤمن له الحياة او ما تبقي منها .
وهنا تجد المتربصين للاحلام .. الذين يعلمون امالك وطموحاتك .. فتجد سعر الاراضي يتزايد من 270 جنيه للمتر الواحد في افضل اراضي غرب الجولف بالقاهرة الجديدة عام 2004 .. الي 10 الاف جنيه للمتر في التمر حنة بالقاهرة الجديدة في اقصي حدودها ناحية السويس علي بعد 47 كيلو من القاهرة وفي اراضي لم تتوفر لها المرافق بعد عام 2014.
هل تعلم سيدي الفاضل كم تكلفة المتر المسطح من الارض علي هيئة المجتمعات العمرانيه الجديدة طبقا لبنود تقرير الجهاز المركزي للمحاسبات عام 2012 ؟ 10 قروش للارض الخام و150 (مائة وخمسون جنيها ) تكلفة تنفيذ المرافق من واقع مستخلصات المقاولين .
لكن ليس المهم كم تكلفت عليهم فهم يتعاملون بمنطق التاجر الذي ترك له والده ارثا وليس بمنطق الموظف المؤتمن علي مصالح شعب هي ارضه في البداية والنهاية .
لذلك فهو يحسب ما هي قدرتك علي السداد ويحددها سعرا .. اقصي قدراتك .. حتي لو كانت دماء في عروقك ونبضا في قلبك .. وعرقا تبذله يوما بعد يوم وغربة ومشقة وابتعادا عن اهل واحباب .. كل هذا لا يعنيه .. ولكن يعنيه كم يساوي كل هذا عند تحويله الي العملة التي يفهمها .. الدولار .

وكأن المغترب ليس مصريا ولا يحق له ما يحق لجميع الموجودين في مصر من حقوق منها دستوريا المساواة بين الجميع .. كيف تتاح فرصة لمصري بسعر ولاخر بسعر مختلف لمجرد انه مسافر في دولة اخري ؟ هل فقد جنسيته ؟ الا يسدد لدولته الضرائب بالرغم من البعد ؟ وبالرغم من عدم استفادته من جنيه واحد من هذه الضرائب وهو بعيد عن وطنه ؟ اين العدل ؟ اين القانون ؟ اين الدستور الذي يعلي مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص ؟؟؟؟ .. ولكن دعنا ننسي الدساتير والقوانين .. فنحن نعلم ان الدستور والقانون يخدمك بقدر ما تمتلأ به محفظتك من اوراق مالية.

في النهاية ..اسأل عمن حجزوا المشروع ( بيت الوطن ) في مرحلته الاولي ..اسألهم هل تم تنفيذ اي مرافق بالرغم من مرور 3 سنوات ؟ هل تسلموا الارض ؟ هل عاينوها علي الطبيعه ؟ .. اسأل قبل ان تقدم علي الخطوة .

سأنصحك كما نصحت غيرك ولن تستمع الي نصحي كما فعلوا ولا الوم عليك .. ان لم تكن في حاجة ماسة الي الارض فلا تشتريها .. هل تريد نصيحة اخري ؟ فكر في دولة اخري كالبحرين مثلا .. سعر الوحدات والاراضي مقارب لسعر القاهرة الان .. وتمنحك البحرين اقامة دائمة عند شراء عقار بها لك ولاسرتك .
هذا رأيي .


----------

